# Egg Share @ The LWC Darlington: Part 4



## Skybreeze

New home ladies
Happy Chatting
      
        ​


----------



## oshboshers

well got hcg back and is 7642 for Wednesday which is really high comapred to a 1500 about 2000 of which it should have been , having another tomoro get results on monday.   

Anyone know if this is a sympton of anything wrong or all good please


----------



## jarjj

OB

Sorry don't know anything bout your results but sounds good!   

I've got some sad news.  Had bit brown blood yesterday and mucus so rang m/w this morning who got me into EPAU this morning.  Scan showed 1 twin heart stopped 2 days ago        .  Looks like it was twin that had bowel outside as this 1 had bowel outside and stomach all distorted - they also looked at brain and compared it to other twin - twin that died brain was not develpoed properly.  It was awful 'cos DP not there with starting new job - thankfully took best friend - I NEVER expected news like this!!  My head hurts sooooo much from all the     .  They hope that this will have no affect on other twin but can't say for certain.  I'm back @ hospital on Monday for another scan and to see Consultant.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

Joanne i am so sorry    you poor thing, and here i am winging on x  Hope everything goes well with the other twin    for you x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Ob

Awful cos I waited until after 12wks and told EVERYONE and announced on ******** - now gotta tell everyone.  Gonna sit kids down tonight and talk to them.

I'll sort that stuff out for you next wk.    

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Jo- Sorry to hear about loss of one twin

Take care and rest up

xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Michaela

I can't get my head rlound it!  It's so bloody unfair!!  If 1 more person tells me its for the best I'll SCREAM!!!!!      

I know it's awkward and they don't know what to say.

xx


----------



## oshboshers

or bless ya , don't rush just take time out to chill and get your head around things, it is an awful experience  you have had x


----------



## jarjj

Supose we'll know on Monday but you know it's gonna feel like forever until then!

xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo   

So sorry hun. Of course it isnt for the best.  Really    that the scan on Monday shows that bub 2 is fine. Thinking of you 

xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Kirsty,

Was gonna text you tonight to let you know if you hadn't been on here today.

xx


----------



## kirst01

Take care of yourself. Let me know how is goes on Monday.   

xx


----------



## jarjj

Will do - will you be on here on Monday?

Scan @ 12


xx


----------



## MissTC

Oh god Jo honey, I am so so sorry   
I can't imagine how you and your DP must be feeling right now.  Just wanted to give you huge hugs     

Much love, and I am thinking of you
Tracy
xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tracey

  

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi

I will get to a computer definately      

Kirsty   x


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - So sorry to hear your sad news you must be utterly devastated      

 that your other babe is a fighter   



OB - You can look up HCG levels on internet to find out what levels should be (higher levels may indicate multiple preg)


Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks P -was hoping I'd just dreamt it when woke up this morning.   

We are UTTERLY devestated and obviously something we just need to come to terms with.  Just REALLY thought we'd be safe after 13wks.  

Never mind......... gotta concentrate on baby thats still there and hopefully Consultant can re-assure us about that on Monday.           - Doesn't stop the       though!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

I am so very very sorry Joanne, Its so devastating. Stay strong sweetheart.

Natalie xxx


----------



## oshboshers

hello girls hope you feeling a little better joanne, bless ya.  

Can't believe stupid doctors only never labeled my blood when their sent it off , so their goes the 48 hour thing.  Their told me to let dr a know and their will do again next week if neccesary.  I think it is an omen for me to get done again because i fell in the garden just 10 mins later and bruised all my legs    just hope embies are so snug their never got hurt    x


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Hope all goes well at scan today and bubs number 2 is doing well.


----------



## jarjj

thanks P

Baby no:2 ok - Consultant said body will re-absorb other baby    .  Just REALLY    other baby is there and ok.  Back next Wed for another scan.  Said he won't scan my cervix as it's no longer twin pregnancy      - wish he could even just for my re-assurance but can't make him.

  to all

Not long now for you P

When should you get results from other wk?

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

Fab news that the other baby is still there and that this shouldn't affect him/her.  How are you feeling in yourself?   

I got my results last Friday and I have been told that I need thyroid drugs (I got them from GP on Friday so I have started them) 

I also need extra Progesterone support so as well as taking one cyclogest in the evening I will have to take Gestone injection in the morning, the reason for this is that my bloods show that I have hormone antibodies (similar to the thyroid antibodies i have)

I also need to take a steroid (Prednisolone) to help keep killer cells low and something called Intralipids which is a drip that I will have to have administered once i start stims (by healthcare at home) and again if I get BFP and this will help keep my killer cells killing power low so as to not kill embryos.

I'm hoping that all of this will help me get another BFP, the thyroid and progesterone thing is the main things, I think as without these I would be screwed and would prob m/c at some point without the nec drugs.

So, yep not long for us now, we got our initial appt on 7th June and I reckon we will start at end of June/beg July all being well

Spoke to guy via email last night who is sorting transporting our swimmers to Gateshead so hopefully that will be done this week.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P - Am still very    and took it much worse than I imagined.    alot over the weekend but now just relieved and VERY    that we still got 1 precious baby on board.

You gonna have alot going on at next tx - It'll SOOOOO be worth it though - 'cos you WILL get the BFP that you deserve.       

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

I can imagine how scared you must be, I reckon I will be the same all the way through, 9 months is a long time to be knicker checking!!!  It will take a while to grieve for your baby, I guess after the initial shock you will have got used to the idea you would be having twins by now and started to get excited about it.  You got to be strong for the other twin now hun and try not to get too stressed (easier said than done I guess)

Yes a little more for me to contend with on this next tx, but i don't think it will be as bad as it sounds (she says   ).  I just hope that it does the job, really glad I took the initiative and got the tests done now!

P x


----------



## MissTC

Jo, I am so sorry, it must be difficult to deal with.  So pleased your remaining little bubba is ok.  Don't forget to give yourself some time to grieve though hun, it's natural to do so     

Pigloo - gestone injections arent the most pleasant in the world    hope you got someone to do it for you    They are intramuscular and into the buttock so difficult to do yourself, although  not impossible.  I hear tell there are U Tube videos of it!    My sister did mine for me.

Regarding the intralipids - do you know Minxy?  She changed her username recently actually to Minxy Le Minx.  Anyway, she has had the intralipids, so you might like to contact her for a chat?  If you wanted to talk to someone who has experienced them   

Osh - Blimey useless gits   when do you get next set of results?  That high result could definitely indicate a mutliple pregnancy.  Friend of mine from one of the other boards had triplets and her hcg was around that level fairly early on    I wouldnt worry too much about the fall hun - your embies will be snug as a bug in there!  Hope you didnt hurt yourself too badly

Much love to everyone
Tracy
x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tracey


xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Tracey

Yeah I have seen Minxy's posts over on the immunes threads, i will PM her about them.  

I have heard the Gestone injections are not pleasant, apparently size of needle is enough to put you off   I got my DP to do it for me, although i don't trust him doing it   I do all my own jabs usually but prob have no choice with that one!  Don't think i dare watch U tube, i watched it for IVF injections but it is useful to make sure you are doing it right.

How are you anyway?

P x


----------



## nat4353

jo          omg im so sorry what a shock poor u how awfull - so glad other twin is ok   
this whole thing has been so hard for u and DP      do hope ur feeling a bit better now 

ive been thinking no one one has been chatting as not comming up on new replies !!!!! doh as if 

osh glad things all seem well xxxx 

hi tracy and fraz and kirst

afm we have consultation booked in for 14 june at gateshead and getting level 1 tests done at gp next week just to get things checked.

but mainly been getting things sorted for the wedding      

nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Joanne- Hope your feeling ok. I am really pleased that bub is safe and sounmd and happy   . Take care of yourself    

P- end of june isnt long at all- pleased you are getting all sorted out though.   

Nat- are you excited for the wedding? It will be lovely!!   

Osh- how are you?

Drugs arriving Wednesday between 8-1pm...on nightshift again this week, so I'll have to wait up until they come. Hopefully they will come at 8.05am   . This is the first time they have actually rang me and sorted out a delivery time..cant believe I start my suprefact on Saturday...
We are looking +tively at this go, but if it is a BFN  , we are going to book a holiday to Florida- just the 2 of us, and act like silly children   ..but I wont be booking anything cos we will be getting a BFP, as will everyone else!!!      .

We have also decided to go for a 3 day transfer. Dr A said in my previous cycles the embryos that were the strongest at day 3 had arrested by day 5, so DH said if we have enough embryos we should have a strong day 3 and a poor day 3 put back- mens logic!!   . We have gone to blast both other times and we are now going to try a day 3!! And I have e-mailed Dr A about extra progesterone support as I have bled very soon after transfer both times. Hopefully I should get a reply tomorrow!!

Hope everyone is good, and hello to anyone I have missed

Speak soon

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat - I'm feeling much more    now knowing 1 baby ok.  Your wedding will be LURVELY!!  Can't wait to see photo's!   

Kirsty - Can't believe you start injections Wed!    - Knew it had to be soon with e/c 4wks away.  EXCITING stuff!!

"YOU CAN AND YOU WILL GET PREGNANT"            

OB - How long for your scan now?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## oshboshers

hiya girls,

glad your scan went well joanne.

Nat glad everything moving for you for your treatment (good luck to you)and am sure you will have a lovely wedding all systems do isn't it?

kirsty it seems to have gone so quick you soon will be enjoying bfp , good luck.

Well had a scan this morning as Jackie called and asked if i wanted to come in for reasurance and i jumped at the chance as you can emagine.

We got 1 lovely heart beat   , don't know why the hcg level is so high but i not bothered now.  He did however ask me to keep the appointment for next week as well for another scan not sure why?  so not arguing with that either, he made me 6w+2d so knocked back a couple of days but all worth the wait x


----------



## jarjj

OB


GREAT news!!    Plus you get another scan next wk!    I'll send that stuff tomorrow so should get Thurs or Fri   

x


----------



## oshboshers

or thanks joanne you a diamond x


----------



## kirst01

Osh-so pleased for you hun..

Just had reply off Dr A, he is saying that if I bled before OTD it is because treatment didnt work, not that my progesterone level dropped, but if I want reassurance they can start me on 3 pessaries a day or progesterone injection, even though there is no evidence to say that this helps!! I have pessaires off the last time, so I will just use 3 anyway!! Still not reassured but I suppose yuo have to trust they know what they are doing.

x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Kirst

I was advised by Dr Gorgy in London that my tests showed i have antibodies to hormones (i guess this must suppress the progesterone) so he has advised 100mg Gestone injection in mornings and one 400mg Cyclogest pessarie in the evenings whe i start my Progesterone support.  

Just thought i'd mention this.

P


----------



## kirst01

Hiya P

I wouldnt have been bothered but both times I have bled 7 days after e/t. This to must be a sign something is wrong, but Dr A is certain that there is nothing wrong and I dont need any extra support-we'll see...I'll be waiting for the bleed at 7 days- I should have PMA..I am trying.  . Good to see that you have had your tests done- I am certain that you will get a BFP!!
xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Hopefully the extra Cyclogest will help and you won't have a bleed this time   

Thanks for the vote of confidence      I really hope we get our BFP this time too   

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi all

just a quick one hope u are well

P - started reading that book its very good !!!!! so funny that woman at the start telling her story - the things she tries ITS ME lol.

starting to understand what everything means now !!!! and it makes sence its not just bad luck - somthing somwhere is just not right, my friends sister has one little boy but has had about 12 miscarrages !!!!! im so giving her this book to read as she has given up now xxxxx

night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - its unbelievable isn't it that when people start out down the road of IVF or have M/c after m/c that nothing like this is ever investigated.  My friend has lost two babies both at 26 weeks due to something going wrong with the placenta (she had to have proper funerals for them) and she has never been checked for any immunes problems.  She has 4 children now but none of her pregnancies went smoothly (apart from the first) her little girls was nearly starved of oxygen as her placenta started to pack up and she said her placenta was white when she was born!  All signs of some sort of immunes prob probably!  I was talking to her last night (unbelievably she is due to give birth to her 5th!!! next month) and she said she has never been checked for any of the basic immunes tests.  

Its really interesting reading, I think if i read it about 10 times i might understand it hahahaha

Yeah you so need to get your friend to read this book!!!  My sis is going to see if she can have her thyroid tested as it can run in families as she had a M/c

Whens you GP appointment?

I had a dream I got a BFP last night on a pee stick   

P xx


----------



## jarjj

P


That dream will be a reality VERY soon sweetie!      


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Ah thanks Jo     

P x


----------



## kirst01

Hi Everyone

How gorgeous is today?? Just back from beach with the dogs- its the first time I have been in sea for ages!! Going to go out for lunch and be naughty and have a bbq and glass of wine tonight!!

P-when do you start your treatment? 

Nat- how are the wedding plans coming along? It is really near. Are you excited?

Jo-How and you and bub? Are you kids ok? Are they back at school now?

Osh-how are you? When is your next scan hun??

Hi to everyone else!! Enjoy the sun

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty - Yep - it's been a beautiful day.

Kids back to school except DD with Bells palsey.

Enjoy your bbq, I'm looking after 3yr old niece while her Mam + Dad at cinema seeing Prince of Persia.

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - weather has been fab hasn't it, we are having a barbecue tomorrow

Got to be 26 degrees tomorra, yippee!!!

I start tx prob back end of June, hopefully we will get a BFP this time hun   

P x


----------



## kirst01

P-end of June- that is really close- it is nearly June now!!    You will get your BFP this time hun    
Enjoy your BBQ- I am off down the beach again witht he dogs before it gets to hot!!

Jo-What did they say Prince of Persia was like? I quite fancy seeing it!!

Osh, Nat, Tracy-enjoy this weather, have a good day

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

They enjoyed film - said it was better than Robin Hood.  Dp and DS off to see Iron Man 2 tomorrow


xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi

My sis has seen iron man 2-she said it was really good. Going to try and egt to see Robin Hood and Prince of Persia next week.

Have got a bit sunburn off today, so tonight  me and DH have decided to be big kids and we are camping in the garden !!!   

Have a good night
xx


----------



## jarjj

Sounds like fun!!  

Enjoy


xx


----------



## Pigloo

Just thought I'd see how everyone's doing?

AF arrived today so I have to send off a sample of my Af blood (gross I know) to have hidden Chlamydia test done as part of the tests we paid to have done in London.  Got to ring Fedex tomorrow and they will come and pick it up (all sealed in packaging provided of course) Hopefully it will be all clear as me and DP already had urine Chlamydia tests done but apparently the hidden C wouldn't show up on these.

We have our appointment in 13 days and will get our tx plan, i'm so nervous/excited to have another go.  Our    are now at Gateshead.

Nat have you been to Drs yet for your tests?

Kirst how was the camping    and hows the jabbing going?

OB/Jo - Hope all well with you   

P x


----------



## kirst01

Afternoon

P- 13 days...god, that is so close.   . So pleased for you!!! Its so exciting when you get tx plan   . Jabbing going ok- I bruise in the wind so I have a huge (and I mean huge) black, purple and blue bruise on my tummy. All the extra padding i have you would think i wouldnt bruise!!    Camping was canny!! Woke up with a sore back tho!!!

Nat/OB-how are you??

Jo- hows it going hun? 

xxx


----------



## jarjj

P - not long for you!   

Kirsty - When you due to start stims or have scan?

I got another scan with Consultant tomorrow - am anxious and just    everything ok with remaining baby.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Good luck for tomorrow Jo


----------



## jarjj

Thanks P

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hope everything goes well at your scan today hun   

I have 1st scan Tuesday at 12pm, so hopefully will be starting gonalf then. Just    AF turns up, taken last pill today, and covered in spots, so maybe she will be nice and come when I want her too.

Let me know how the scan goes xx


----------



## nat4353

good luck jo        im sure all will be fine xxxx

hi everyone else

p- had level ones done he did them all apart from no 5 and did half of no 6 get results prob fri ish

still reading that book - how bloody intresting much better than i thought when i first looked at it !!!! not long for u now

kirst - good luck 4 scan 

osh - hope all is well

afm - wedding planning and more wedding planning !!!!! 4 months and ill be a married woman !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarjj

Just quickie as been just back from mates hubby funeral   .

Scan was 2 mins - other twin still there and still measuring 12+4    .  Said it could take a while to get smaller. He seeing me again for another scan in 3wks, then got 20wk scan then he scanning me every 4wks.  Said he wont let me go full term and induce me about 38-39wks    - forgot to ask why.

Feel A LITTLE relaxed now - looking forward to Gender Scan next wk.  DP reckons a girl - I reckon could be a lazy boy,I dreamt it was a boy - plus not very active on scans.

OB - Have you had your other scan this wk at clinic?

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Jo, so pleased your little one is ok   . It must eb a relief for you. Still so sad about twin 2   tho. Gender scan- exciting for you. Have you got 2 girls and a boy? xx

Nat- 4 month!! I loved getting married, wasnt nervous or anything, was sittign in the car before hand listening to the footie on the radio!!

Osh-how are you hun

P-Hope your ok hun 

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Yep - 2 girls and 1 boy.  I'm genuinly not fussed either way - I JUST WANT A BABY BORN IN 5-6 MONTHS

XX


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Just been out for meal with DP and his Mam for her birthday, Italians we had 3 courses   but it was very nice!

Jo - Good news your other twin is doing well, and good that you are getting regular scans.

Nat - I can't remember which tests corresponded to which numbers on the list but its good you have got the majority of them done, what did you say to GP was he ok?  I hope your results come back ok, you'll have to let me know how it goes.

I have been reading that book too but I have been skim reading alot.  I have another book (again recommended on here) to do with thyroid and how to keep it healthy, another good read.  I'm dipping in and out of them both.

Had to do my hidden C test today, had a reet fart on getting blood into the bottle, stupid women from clinic gave me the wrong envelope as well so I was posting on immunes thread late last night in a panic.  The envelope she gave me said NOT TO BE USED FOR LIQUIDS OR BLOODS    Anyway I managed to get the fedex guy to bring the right packaging and he sorted out labels too.  So, it was picked up this morning at 11:30 and i have just tracked it now and its still in Tynemouth   so I assume it will be in Athens by tomorrow.  I then had to drop DPs 'sample' off at docs this morning for his culture and sensitivity test.  I was a proper stress head this morning what with blood and mens stuff fleeing everywhere..ewwwwwwwwwwwww   

Not long for your wedding now, bet you can't wait

Kirst - Hiya hun, good luck for scan

OB - Hope all's well

P x


----------



## oshboshers

well hello girls, glad you all well.

Sorry not been on for a while been really ill with morning sickness all day.

Joanne i will get that postal order in the post for you asap sorry .

Been for scan and guess what i got TWINS.  Was really shocked as had scan last week and was only one.  So fingers crossed now that their both stay and are healthy.


----------



## kirst01

Osh-congrats, so pleased for you hun

xxx


----------



## jarjj

OB

OH MY GOD!!       Just like me - 1 scan showed 1 baby, next scan 2 heartbeats - MANY congratulations   

How you and Dh feeling bout twinnies??

Is that you discharged from clinic now?

 

Joanne

P.S Did Dr A give you edd?

xx


----------



## oshboshers

thanks Kirsty.
No Joanne got to go back for another scan in 2 weeks as twins.  DH fine just a shock.  I will feel better about it when i pick up just feel so ill with the sickness at the moment, hospital said it is a really good sign though.

Said due date about 6th Jan but prob get date for 36 week x


----------



## jarjj

Dr A saw me aswell at 10wks.  I was puking all day and night from 9-13wks.  Not nice - was constantly exhausted aswell but well worth it to have a healthy baby/babies.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

OB - Wow, congrats on your twins, that prob explained your high HCG levels

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Good luck with tests today, let me know how you get on   

Pigloo x


----------



## nat4353

fab news osh - double trouble xxxx

p - got my tests back going to post on the level one boards - some things come back a bit abnormal but not sure what effect this would have had if any as only slight xx


hi jo hows u 

kirst is it all go now   

nat xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Nat- still waiting for AF to turn up- I had spots, cramp and the works while I was on the pill, stopped it and everythign has gone. Hopefully it will turn up by Tuesday   .

P & Jo- hope you are both well.   

Osh- Is DP less shocked yet!!  

xxxx


----------



## kirst01

has turned up!!!!! 

xx


----------



## nat4353

yay xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

I had a look on the other thread

Ask your GP what they mean and then see if you can find any thing on Google that may give you an idea of what it means.  I'm not sure but i think IGA is to do with your immune system as I remember reading something yesterday that said you could not have IVIG if you had a low IgA.  I could be wrong but it MAY signal you have a strong immune system  I wouldn't like to say for sure hun, I would ask the Dr.

X


----------



## Pigloo

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/immunoglobulins

Hi Nat

Have a look at the link above it tells you what IgA, IgG, IgM, IgE are and what they do. Prob easier when searching on google if you put IgA in search box rather than Imunoglobulin A, think you'll get more info.

P x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nat4353

thanks p have had read

gp said its to do with immune system and in normal practice he would only be worried if too low as i may not be able to fight of infection !!!

anyway think im prob going to go for those level 2  tests as two parts have come back abnormal. im sure that dr g will make sense of these 

where abouts is the clinic and are there b and bs near by

xx hi everyone


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

Dr G is on Wimpole Street, right next to Harley Street.  We stayed with a friend so i'm not sure about hotel accomodation.  Try Late Rooms.com as they sometimes have good deals

You'll prob get an appt within 2 weeks, we did.  Tests are expensive but I guess once you start down this road you feel compelled to get the level 2's done.  Dr G will prob make sense of those tests but if anything comes back with strong immunes its prob worthwhile getting it checked out.

P x


----------



## kirst01

Afternoon Girls, how is everyone.

I am sitting watching Mary Poppins-hahaha, bit of light relief!! Girl at work had her baby boy yesterday-9 days late!! First scan tomorrow, hopefully it will go well and I will start Gonal F. I have put on over 1/2 stone since last tx, think I was so gutted it didnt work I just didnt care and stuffed my face...oooops!   

HAve a good day

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Let us know how scan goes pls.

I have taped Mary Poppins as we been to Gosfoth to find out where Babybond clinic is for Thurs scan - pretty easy to find thankfully.

I'm now home alone stuffing my face with packet of Jaffa Cakes    - Naughty I know but VERY yummy!   

Dp gone out for game of pool, DD @ Evo Festival @ Newcastle, other DD @ Beach and DS @ mates playing with wrestling figures so just me, Mary Poppins and the Jaffa Cakes.  

Am excited but anxious/nervous for Thurs scan - bought a Doppler (listen to baby heartbeat) but it causing as much worry as re-assurance.  So been using the dreaded google      - says it can pick up your own hb and not baby's.  Then saying how many bpm it "SHOULD" be.  Sometimes I hear 130bpm others 90bpm - am gonna stop using it until after scan - could drive yourself     

Hope you all enoying this lovely weather, 

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi all

oshbosh congrats on your twin news   

joanne i'm glad your 2nd twin is doing well and i'm so sorry for the loss of your other twin, my thoughts are with you hun   
as far as the doppler and heartbeats go i wouldn't worry about it, i bet the 130 is obviously baby but the 90 will definitely be your hb as i read that pregnant womens hb do increase upto 90, your bambino prob not staying still for long enough if anything like mine!!!!

as for me all isx going well i had my 20 weeks scan just over 2 weeks ago and im now well will be 22 weeks tomorrow so not long to go now as the first 5 months have flown by. its my birthday today so my dp took me to buy some larger jackets to accommodate my ever increasing bump over the summer months and she also bought me a maternity pillow but unfortunately it doesn't stop my hips from hurting and they really do kill when lying on my side.
anyhow gotta go as dp taking me out for a lovely meal tonight.

take care all
love whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks

Lovely to hear from you hun,   

Glad pregnancy going well - tried doppler again(I know I said I wouldn't     ) and bpm is 84!! Hopefully I'm only picking up mine and precious baby just hiding behind my fat -    #

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

jo just a quicky i am a dobler expert haha the 90 will be u and the 130 the baby xxxxxxxx and the wooshing is your overies XXX

hope ur all well xxxx usually anything under 100 ish is u u have pulses down too what doppler u got ??


----------



## nat4353

i was listning to ellie hb from 10w i was obsessed with the dam thing it will get louder and louder at first i use to panic if i couldent find it


----------



## kirst01

Hi Everyone

Had scan- all good, start GonalF today and all on course for E/C 14th June.

Hope everyone is doing well.

xx


----------



## nat4353

fab news kirst x


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty - Great news   

Nat - Got Angel Sounds Doppler - THINK I've managed to hear hb twice today    - just wanna be reassured by scan Thurs morning now.

Dp's Sister rang me earlier - she saw pyschic last wk, pyschic asked who Andy is?  She said her brother called Andrew (only family calls him that - everyone else calls him Andy) - pyschic said his baby had just passed        and that it was a boy        but that there is still a baby and that baby will be ok.  Not sure what I think but still bit spooky.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi kirst hows things going hun hope all is  well xxxx

hello everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Hun

How are you? Things are going good-I;'ve ballooned like I always do on Gonal F!! The joy. Boss has given me special leave at work, so I'm off from the 11th June until the 30th!!

HOw are you? How are they wedding plans? So exciting...

Jo, Osh-hows it going?

P-how are you

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Great news that you off work    E/c in a wk!          

OB - How long for your next scan with Dr A?

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

Kirst - wow e/c in a week eh   The joys of Gonal F, I still haven't shifted the few pounds i put on whilst on that.  I hope the MEnopur doesn't do the same but I've a feeling it will.  I'm off to aquaareobics on Weds though   

Jarjj - Hows you and the wee girl doing?

Nat - Did you ring Dr G?

AFM - We had our apt at Gateshead today and I start:

D/R on 28th June until 21st July (Thats a long time, not looking forward to that) 
Stimms 22 July until 30 July
E/C 2 Aug
E/T 4 Aug
and then E/T around 4th Aug

P x


----------



## nat4353

not long then kirst i have everything double crossed 4 u - yep all sorted apart from little things   

jo - hope all is well r u getting any sort of bump yet ??

p - glad u have dates is that enough time for those tablets to work   yeah on nasal spray u dr for ages when reading there price list they do do injection dr and its cheaper but i suppose u getting it free, i always use to worry that it wasn't going up nose and would have another shot - but u get use to it then it drips down the back of your nose and throat   

not phoned him yet - we have had lots going on and need to mention it again to dp got consultation on tue though

nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi P- time will fly for you hun.  

HAd scan today- I am responding better than last time, I have 20 follicles I think between 18-12mm, so fingers crossed it is all going to plan!!!  

NAt- not long until you are a MRS!!   

Osh & Jo- hope you & bub(s) are doing well

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Kirst - yes time will fly now.

Wow you have a good number of follies there when is your e/c?  

How many eggs did you get last time?

P x


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty - WOW!!  20 follicles!!    well done you!

Nat - have a bump but obviously most of it fat    - I look much further on than I am.  Trying to watch what I eat and not put on too much weight - so far 10lbs.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

P- I had 20 eggs collected on my first tx, and then 26 on my last tx! Egg collection should be Monday. We are short staffed at work, so I'm doing a shift on Tuesday after E/C, hope that I feel better than I felt last time after E/C, or i'll be ringing in    !!

Jo- thanks hun!! Hope I get a bump this year!!    

Feeling a lot more relaxed than last time, even thought this is our last go, it seems to be going a lot more smoothly. Have decided after E/T (  that I have some embies for e/t) we are going up to Sctoland to see my Gran. She lives in a lovely little village, so it will be a nice break.

Hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

YOU WILL HAVE A BUMP THIS YR - YOU WILL GET PREGNANT      

Have you heard 'bout Dog Walk @ Shields on Sun?(Butchers Dog Walk) - we did it last yr - Dp taking our dog this yr but don't think I'm doing it.  No baby sitter and doubt my son wanna walk 3.5miles.  Great day though!  Hundreds of dogs!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

My friend did it last yaer. I could take my girl dog, but my boy refuses to walk properly on a lead, he just cries and tries to pull you to the nearest field to play with his ball!!! He's cute as a button though!! I dont blame you not going tho!! Dont think I would want to walk 3.5 miles!!!
x


----------



## jarjj

Ours not too keen on a lead - would rather be running about field with a ball (she ball obsessed!).


xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo-I know what you mean..my boy is so so ball obsessed. Even if he is been out for hours, he will get in the house, find a ball and stick it in our face!!! Buits he's lovely, just wish he would calm down a bit!!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - bloody hell 26 is a lot, was it you that had OHSS, I can't remember?

Have you got a bulldog??  I notice your profile pic.  We went to look at a bulldog puppy on Sunday but think we are going to leave it for now, prob not the right time to be getting a dog but she was v. cute!!

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Oh forgot to say, I'm going to be d/r with Gateshead from 28 June to 21 July and then doing stims , not looking forward to injection myself with Suprefact for that long I hate that bit!!! Think it was only about 10 days with LWC before moving to stimms!!!

Bring on the headaches!!!

Pig x


----------



## kirst01

Hiya P

I have 2 golden retrivers- they are hard work..but I wouldnt swap them. A little bulldpg pup, how cute, I would have got it-I am a sucker for animals!!   

I had 26 last time but I didnt get OHSS badly. I had a few twinges and was out of breath a bit, but other than that I was fine. That is why I was a bit worried when he said that I am responding better than last time!! Still trying to drink loads of water!! Ugh   

So exciting that your starting stimms in June..it is a long time though!! I was bruised to bits!! The Gonal F injections dont seem to be as bad as last time!! 

Cant believe how fast the months are going

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Aw theres a Golden Retriever lives up the street from us and shes gorgeous, yeah the puppy was so adorable but they don't stay little for long!  I think we will see how this tx goes and if it don't work (  it does) we will prob get one.

Did you not have any embies/eggs frozen??

Yeah it's a long time isn't it.  They gave me this contraption that gives you the injection so you don't have to stand putting that little needle into you and press the plunger.  You load the needle with the suprefact and then put it in this plastic thing  then you place it on your belly and press the button and it shoots the needle out the end and gives you the med.  I'm going to try it as I sometimes had difficulty piercing my skin and then plunging the needle, this way its over pretty quick a bit like the gonal f.

P x


----------



## kirst01

They dont stay little for long at all, and my 2 still like to climb on my knee for a cuddle- and they are so big!!!
Sounds a bit mad-I am ok with the injections!! I think its all the practice!!

Tx will work (you will get your BFP) and then when your bub is a bit older you can get a puppy   .

I didnt have any frozen on either cycle. That is another reason for havig a 3 day transfer. Maybe if I could get a few frozen, there would be the chance of another go in a couple of years when I can save some money (but I wont need them cos I will get a BFP!!    ).

XX


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty and P

"YOU WILL BOTH GET PREGNANT"        


 

Joanne

x


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Jo

Can't believe you are 17 weeks pg. When is your due date? It must be around Xmas sometime is it??

xx


----------



## jarjj

17th Nov but Consultant said he won't let me go full term, will induce @ 38-39wks - Just        I get that far.

Still anxious and will be before scan on Monday - MAYBE start relaxing in 12wks or so.

xx


----------



## kirst01

Joanne- you so will get there    . She is a little fighter!!

I understand you will be anxious, I would be too hun. Sending you and little un    . It will be lovely for you to have her home for Xmas!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

Ah, thanks Kirsty    

When your next scan?

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi

Scan is 9.15am on Friday-will know then if e/c is defo Monday. At work today until 10pm- could do without it, have a banging headache    and I am so hot. 13 hour shifts dont agree with me. Can't wait for tomorrow at 5.40pm (leavign early due to time owed) and be off for over 2 weeks- woo hooooo!!!   .

D/H has a gig through Durham on Saturday, if I need to take my HCG injection, do you think I'll be ok taking it through in a cool box with frozen ice packs? I know this is how they are delivered, but I dont want to jeporside anything!!

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

hope everyone is well

wow kirst 20 follies thats fantastic ec tomorrow i have everything crossed for you hun xxxx

p and jo hows things

just been to chester for the weekend seeing parents had a nice time but got tooth ache now !!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hi everyone else


----------



## beachgirl

Kirst      good luck for EC


----------



## jarjj

Just wishing Kirsty good luck with e/c.  It'll be over with now - but thinking of you hun.      

Nat- I'm ok, thanks, got scan in an hr to check on baby -       everything still ok with precious girl.     


P - How you doing hun?

Ob - Did you have scan last wk with Dr A?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

HI everyone

Just back from E/C. I got 22 eggs, so 11 for me and 11 for recipient. Its just everything crossed now that some fertilise   - getting call after 11am tomorrow.

Jo- so pleased your scan went well.   

Nat- have you got your tooth sorted?? 

OB, P & beachgirl, hope you are all well xx

I'm off for a lie down now, been feeling out of sorts for a couple of days. Will try and get on tomorrow when I hear how many fertilise.

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Fab news on your e/c, hope you get some good fertilisation going on today   

Jo - Hope all goes well at your scan today   

Nat - hope your toothache goes away, nowt worse is there!!! 

OB/Beachgirl - Hi to you both and hope you are well.

AFM - Had a lovely break in Haggerston Castle with DP and a couple of friends, off work til Wednesday    We are getting cavity wall insulation at the moment and the noise is awful   

Well DP and I have started our Antibiotic regime today, so hope we don't get any nasty side effects, we will be on them for 25 days.  Got my prescription through from Dr G and I will be taking 2 intralipid drips from day 5-7 stimms and then another on day 9 - 11 stimms.  I will also be on clexane/Gestone and Prednisolone..I hope its all worth it!!!!

I went and had my thyroid retested on Friday and its now 2.48 (got to get it below 2) so Dr upped my meds a little so hopefully it will be in the zone in time for E/T!!

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty 

Am SO pleased with your bumper crop    and your recipient must be ecstatic.

Scan went well - baby doing well.  Just really upsetting seeing other baby (still there and still measuring 12+4).  Gotta concentrate on remaining baby just hard seeing other baby there formed and not moving      .

Consultant said it could be there for a while yet.     He seeing me in 3wks then scanning me every 4wks from then on.

PLEASE STAY WITH US BABY GIRL AND GROW STRONG - WE LOVE AND WANT YOU SO VERY MUCH.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Glad all well with your baby girl


----------



## jarjj

Thanks P

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Girls

Well, of my 11 eggs, 9 were mature and 8 fertilised!! They are wanting to push them to blast but I am still thinking a 3 day would be better. I have had blasts the past 2 times and no frosties, so I was thinking that maybe get them back where they belong and hopefully get some frosties.

What do you girls think? My head is spinning with it..the whole rollercoaster is overwhelming- will i get enough follicles to egg share, will they be mature enough, will they fertilise, blast or not to blast!!     

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Oh Kirst - its that million dollar question   I don't think theres a right or a wrong answer as there are so many differing opinions on which is better.  All i can say is I didn't have any frosties either when i went to blast and i had 2 day 3s put back which resulted in chem preg.  I will be having a day 2/3 transfer with gateshead as they don't do blast.

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

BRILLIANT fertilisation rate!!     

You'll be PUPO on Thurs and when I have 20wk scan in 2wks you'll have BFP!!!            

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

fab news kirst well done xxxx id go day 3 (  id also get them to freeze at day 3 too) - as thawing blasts is not as sucsessfull ( been researching ) am using my frozen blasts soon but at QE, FINGERS CROSSED 

jo - so happy scan went well sorry about your other twin xxxxxx but u will have one fantastic little girl in your arms soon 

beachgirl hello

p glad your getting going with things 

tooth is better now


----------



## nat4353

kirst forget what i said about asking them to freeze at day 3 , lwc use a new method whitch is better to thaw frosties xxxx

cant transfer embies to QE as of this new method. (whitch is better) so going back to lwc only have to go 3 times so the travel will not be too bad ( and cant let them go to waste) xxxxxxx so were looking at next month xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Thats not too bad then and saves the hassle of transporting embies.  Got a good feeling you won't need to go to Gateshead hun

H x


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Next month!         WOW!!  Like P, I got a good feeling for you!    You and P might be cycle buddies!   

Kirsty - Have clinic rang you today to see how embies are doing?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Yes I start jabbing again soon, oh the thought of those needles again doesn't feel me with Joy and i have extra this time (Got to do the massive Gestone one in my Bum, was watching a video of it on Internet and its 1.5 inches long and looked pretty thick,    it all has to go in to your bum cheek..ouch!!!) still got to be worth it if it works.  

My OTD will be about 19th Aug, we got to wait 16 days from E/T with Gateshead..it'll kill me but think i will try and wait til the day this time as I tortured myself last time!

At least weather will be nice so we can take our minds of it much more easily by going on nice days out in the sunshine   

Jo - thanks hun, hope your right   

P x


----------



## kirst01

NAt- you defo wont need to go to Gateshead- you will defo get your BFP hun    


P- only a month and a bit before you WILL have you BFP too. I'm so excited for you!!   Dont envy the gestone jabs tho- ouch   -but it will all be worth it when it works.

Jo-I rang today and all 8 embies are Grade 1 at the moment. We had a call from Dr A asking me to reconsider going to blasts. In his opinion because all of the embies are the same, he thinks that blast is my best chance. He put forward a very convincing case, so after much discussion we are going to blast- just hope we have done the right thing and it works   . 

Hope everyone is ok on this gorgoeus day!!

xx


----------



## kirst01

Just had call form Laura- transfer at 12noon on Saturday- fingers, legs, toes everything crossed!!!!!


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

3 days and you'll be PUPO!!!       

"KIRSTY, NAT AND P - YOU ALL CAN AND WILL GET PREGNANT"            

Gonna be a busy/exciting month or 2 on here!   

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

kirst good luck for sat sooooooooooooo praying for you hun xxxx

im so unsure what to do as the fet sats are so low guys, ii dont know if ive got much hope and weather it will be a waste of money, its going to cost about 1400 but according to the hfea for under 35s its 4% well 1 out of 25 had a live birth. I thought it might be higher with them using this new method of freezing i wonder why its not ? 

just now confused i know fet is always lower but dont know what to do for the best at all i dont know if its worth the money for that sort of a chance what do u think ?

either way we are going to have a fresh cycle prob at the QE (due to distance ) in october time should i bother with the fet 

nat 
xx


----------



## nat4353

luvvvvvvvvvvv the scan pic jo       on all 4s hahaha


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Its such a personal decision...

Have you considered doing things the other way around.  You can keep your blasts on ice for up to 10 years so maybe you could do a fresh cycle with Gateshead first and then when you have the money try a FET if the fresh cycle doesn't work/for another sibling??

Pig xx


----------



## nat4353

i know i just dont know what to do - im always in a rush and want things like NOW.


----------



## jarjj

Nat

First yr with LWC freezing frosties free - so like P says you could have your go at QE.  Decisions, decisions though!

Not on this thread but I've seen LOTS of BFP from FET - not sure what clinics - 

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Your a bit like me   

You said you could start with Gateshead in Sept/Oct for a fresh cycle but that was coz they thought you were going to do FET.  Could you not ring them and ask the question..if you decide to go with fresh first can they get you in sooner?

Pigloo x


----------



## nat4353

they could fit me in for fresh aug but to close to going away.

ive been talking with some fet ff people and i think im going to call lwc and ask how long they have been using this Vitrification method as it may be new and be giving better results as the stats i read were 2008 so things could have improved, they may have new embryologists etc etc so things may be better than the stats from 2008 plus i suppose stats are not everything but it could make me feel better if they were higher.


hope all is well
xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - well it means you can get a go in before your Wedding and I know how eager you must be to have another go, I understand that xx


----------



## kirst01

Morning everyone

Nat- I think there are a few people who do get BFP with FET's. I understand what you mean about not wanting to wait-I've had 3 fresh cycles in 8 months!!  

P-How are you hun?  

Joanne- cant wait to have my embies back where they belong. Rang yesterday and on day 3 I had 6 @ 8 cells, 1 @ 9 cell and 1 @ 10 cell-hope they keep growing for me   .

Had such a bad night on Wednesday- caught the sun and was so so ill. Was up all night vomiting and had the most horrendous pains in stomach. I honesly have never felt so bad   . I did ring Jacky in the morning as OHSS did cross my mind, but she wasnt unduly concerned!!! 

Never mind, 1 more day and I'll be PUPO- hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Those embies are doing fab!!    

PUPO TOMORROW!!  PUPO TOMORROW!!!       

tonnes of   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - your embies are doing well    good luck for tomorrow


----------



## kirst01

HIya

Well I am PUPO!! I had 2 expanding blastocysts transferred both Grade 4BB which the embryologist was really pleased with, and 5 of my other embryos are also at the blastocyst stage, so they will make a decision tomorrow on whether to freeze or not.

I am off to bed now, going to completely relax for the next couple of days. OTD is the 30th- day I go back to work  .

Hope everyone is doing well
xxx


----------



## nat4353

HI KIRST 

so so hoping and praying that this is the one im sure it will be        hope the next two weeks fly ( yeah right) wishful thinking did u test early at all last time will u be this time.

i talked with sarah over the phone and she said they have been using this new verification method for fets for about 18months and that the defrost rate is much better and i suppose that is what counts as if they defrost well u should have the same chance as when they are fresh ( she did say things had improved ) but not exact % i would like to know might bombard her again next week.

need to also ask about if they dont defrost well what are the costs - have booked dr appointment to get bloods hep chlamydia ect done for next week as anything to save a few pennies they said they need doing every cycle even though i only had them done april but im sure dr or one 2one clinic will do them

dps sis is 25 weeks preggas we went to a almost new baby sale and i got her the bargain of the place ( i got there an hour early !! by mistake so was first in the que !!!! got a quinny buzz whole buggy and bits for 55 quid for her there like 650 in mothercare!!!! i couldn't believe my ears it is like brand new - his sis is over the moon as shes going to be a single mum     but still wants all the nice things - so girls when u all get your bfps its so worth going to places like that ( i spent £700 on ellies buggy !!!! ) but now a massive bargain hunter with more ivf and wedding to pay for its so worth it

anyway all have a nice sat night 

natalie 

kirst


----------



## jarjj

Nat - WHAT  A BARGAIN!!  I was at one of those sales last wk - was it NCT or summit?  I was tempted to get stuff but just want to wait until past 24wks.

I got all my tests done at GUM clinic - mad in a way 'cos only 2 months difference between tests.  Like you, why pay when we can get them done for nowt!  All extra pennies in our pockets.

Kirsty - Again I just want to say HOW VERY HAPPY I am that you PUPO and sending tonnes of         for a BFP!

Are they ringing you tomorrow to say if any to freeze or will it be Monday when they call?  Regardless, you won't need them 'cos YOU WILL GET BFP!!!!          

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat-what a bargain hun.    that I will be visiting these places before long!!! I didnt test early last time cos I bled 6dp5dt   , but this time hopefully I will get to OTD. If I can get to Sunday without bleeding I might test then. 

Jo-I have 2 expanded blasts both 4aa frozen-so happy, but   that I dont need to use them as I will get my BFP  

I am already driving myself mad   . I keep getting little cramps and because of bleeding 6dp5dt both times I keep convincing myself that AF is coming. DH thinks I am mad- esp as I only had the embies transferred yesterday!!

JAcky told me that they had a lady who had had 10 rounds of IVF, all BFN and is now 3 months pregnant naturally-I was welling up-but what a lovely story   .

Hope everyone is good- I am going to sit all day again and do nothing apart from take the dogs to beach with DH. A nice walk, dinner and then vegging!! 

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Thinking of you - if there is ANY justice in the world you'll be celebrating a BFP in 10days!          

Always here for you,

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo-thanks hun. 

I am proper going   . I have cramps today which I know is probably down to the E/T-cant remember if I had this last time or not!! Just keep thinking it cant be af only 1 day after!! I just wish I could sleep for 10 days- then walke up and test!! Bloody 2ww!!!!!

Hope you doing well

xx


----------



## jarjj

2ww - feels like FOREVER we all know!!  It's gonna be worth it though!       

I had cramping for a good while afterwards and sharp stabbing pains.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Evening everyone

My PMA has left the earth...have had light brown discharge today when I wipe (TMI sorry), and cos of the last 2 cycles ending at 6dp5dt I am feeling very not positive!!  . I have also had stabbing pain in lower stomach and cramp since transfer. I know its still to early to know for sure- just have to wait another 8 days!!

Come back PMA!!!

Hoep everyone else is well and enjoyng the weather

xx


----------



## nat4353

hang on in there kirst xxxxx there so comman cramps it could be implantation pains it not over yet xxxxx wishing all the luck in the world


----------



## nat4353

kirst how does the rating of blasts work - going to look through notes and see what i have frozen xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

Kirst did you phone the clinic about the discharge??  It could be implantation bleed??

Not long for me now girls, Af due anytime from Thursday and if she shows before Monday I have to start jabs..it doesn't feel like i'm at all prepared this time even though i've had all these tests done etc etc.  I think i'll be a wimp again with the first few   


Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Ah, Kirsty,

Sending you LOTS + LOTS of         and       

Thinking of you and still got everything crossed

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

p - this will be the one hun i just know it

hi jo xxx hows babs doing


----------



## Pigloo

Thaks Nat - I really hope so   

Have you decided what you are going to do?


----------



## kirst01

Nat-I am not too sure how they grade the blasts, last 2 cycles I had grade 1 embies and this cycle I have had 4bb expanded blastocysts-so its very confusing!! But the fact you have blasts frozen is very very good.   

P-I was going to ring clinic today if it continued but it seems to have gone today. It wasnt heavy just a bit when I wiped, so hopefully it could have been implantation    . Cant believe you are starting your jabs so soon- it has flown round, but this time will be your BFP   .

Jo-how are you and lil girl? It seems like yesterday it was November and we were cycle buddies for the 1st go!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather-again. 

xxx


----------



## nat4353

no dont know what im doing LOL  still 

kirst did a bit of research and the best is about a 4aa 

i have one 4bb and 2 a bit lower  but like u say to get to blasts is great


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Summit up with my stupid mobile!            - Have replied to you twice but getting message saying failed to send so sending message on here.

I'm still keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you.  Are you gonna ring clinic 'bout spotting?  They prob tell you to increase pesseries. 

Thinking 'bout you and        that you'll be on here with news of BFP next wk!         

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Thanks hun

It does seem like AF has arrived again...there must be sommat wrong as if this is AF then it has started 5dp5dt. I cant believe that I cant even get to flippin OTD. But..like they say, it aint over till it's over!!

Sp pleased everything went ok today!!

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Have you increased your cyclogest (can you get some gestone??)

Pigloo x


----------



## kirst01

P-I have upped to 3 pessaries. I did ask Dr A about Gestone before I started this cycle with me never reaching OTD but he said that that wasnt the issue and that I have just been unlucky.   

Hope your ok hun-you start simming so soon-  , you'll have your BFP before you know it

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - I start stims on 21 July, D/R on MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hoping it works this time

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

DR on Monday - "YOU CAN AND YOU WILL GET PREGNANT"         

Wishing you LOTS + LOTS of luck with this tx hun

Kirsty - thinking of you hun

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - AF arrived today (cramps from hell) so I'm starting D/R today!!!!!!

I have been posting on the blossoms(part two thread) everyone who has tested (4 so far) have got a BFP so looks like the blossoms luck is still there!! Hope theres a BFP waiting for me and the luck doesn't run out by August   

P x


----------



## jarjj

P - WOW!!  D/R today!        Back on the rollercoaster  .


Hope cramps ease up, you WILL get pregnant.      

Kirsty - thinking of you    

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Yes - back on it, will feel real later when I'm getting those needles out   

Thanks hun   

P x


----------



## nat4353

good luck P xxxx

hope ur ok kirst xx


----------



## Pigloo

First injection - DONE


----------



## nat4353

well done P       cant believe ur at it again hehe. got forms through from QE and have another half hour consultation date also mention of an open evening thing that they say is important to attend but dont think ill go

anyone heard of osh - i hope shes doing well it was twins wasn't it cant remember 

kirst - how are u hunny hope you are ok

jo - hows it going 

im fine been enjoying these hot days got a tan well my legs and arms and shoulders then this big white belly either going to have to get the bikini top on or look a right sight on my hols hahaha

im still so unsure what do weather to bother with fet next cycle or wait for fresh at gateshead

PROS - i could get a bfp , cheaper, not as intense, dp is getting sick and if i can squeeze as many in before he has had enough !!! plus im inpatient

cons - stats prob not fantastic , could be waisting the 1300, stress b4 wedding, stress over wedding if it works !!!! as it will be early days 

im so so stuck usually i have a good idea what im going to do ( im thinking i will - but at the same time thinking is it the right time )

natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - Yes I'm at it again but seem to be having bother with the needles they gave me.  They are not like the ones from LWC they have seperate syringes and needle heads so you attach a pink needle to the syringe and draw up the suprecur and then remove the pink needle and then attach a yellow needle to inject with.  Prob is I seem to draw up fine and then when I go to push the air out when the yellow one is on I seem to get air bubbles in and end up forcing a load out and then have to end up drawing more up ....arghhhhhhhhh its doing my head in cause i feel like i'm wasting the stuff and not sure i am getting exactly 0,5ml!!! guna ring the clinic and try and explain my problem.  

I'm getting the headaches already and I am so ratty i could just kill someone, doesn't help I feel i'm making an **** of the injections..I can't believe i have three weeks of this to go   

Hope you get sorted with a decision about what you are going to do soon   

P xx


----------



## nat4353

how come its three weeks is that how long we dr for with lwc if thats the case i think ill sniff but depends on price can u ask for diffrent needles xx


----------



## jarjj

P

Needles sounds nightmare!  

Kirsty - can totally undestand you not knowing what to do, especially with wedding aswell.

Not heard from OB but did see she'd join twin thread other wk and was 12wks then.  Hope everything ok with her.

I got anomoly scan (20wk scan) on Wed - have EVERY emotion - anxious, worried, happy, excited.  Just wanna know precious baby ok.  Still not felt any movements but    I'll start feeling LOTS very soon      

Kirsty - thinking of you hun,

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

jo - bet u cant wait good luck im sure u will feel things soon i was about 24 weeks with ellie and she was not a big mover at that - she soi makes up for it now though i thought she would be a quite baby lol


----------



## Pigloo

Think I'm starting to get the knack of it, but its a fart on!  

Nat - they always DR for about 3 weeks, one of the girls on the Blossoms thread was with them and she had to do the same (she got a BFP bu the way) Its a long time but I don't mind jabbing myself, its the binking side effects I can't cope with.  I get awful headaches, got one now.  I doubt the sniffing would be any better, in fact I think it would be worse for me..prob go straight to my brain   I have loads of needles left from LWC, was going to ring and ask if i could use them but I haven't as yet in case they think I'm   also I was thinking the menopur will prob be even more tricky so best get used to their 'equipment'   

Jo - good luck with scan on Wed, you are half way there already!

Kirst - hope you are bearing up

P x


----------



## kirst01

Morning everyone

OTD for me and its a BFP. I am so so shocked, as I have been bleeding since 5dp5dt. Did the clinic test and when that came up with 2 lines I made DH go to local tescos to get a clearblue digital and it said 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'. I did test 4dp5dt and it was negative and then I tested on Saturday and got a very faint +ve, but thought it might have been an evaporation line??
So so in shock!! But so so happy

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

SO SO SO happy for you!!         

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Wow Kirsty - thats FAB news -   congratulations


----------



## MissTC

Hello from a lurker     

I don't post very often any more but I am always keeping up with you girls as you are close to my heart!

Had to post to say congrats to Kirst!  Such good news honey, I am really pleased for you   

Jo- think of you often sweetheart.  Hope the scan went ok yesterday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Lovely to hear from you Tracey,

Scan went well - precious baby girl ok.  Other twin still there, now measuring 11+6 so is going down slowly.  Just concentrating on precious baby that we got.  Seeing Consultant on Wed for review - see what he says then.

How's you?

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Tracey

Lovely to hear from you, how are you doing.

Jo-so pleased that everything is ok for you. 

Bleeding has stopped now- still worried though as I truly thought I had started AF. The only thing keeping me going is that I had a -ve test before the bleeding started and then the 2 I did after the line has got darker. Still worried though!! I have a scan on the 21/7 but I will test before then to see what is going on. 

P-how are you coping with the injections hun??

Nat-hows it going?

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty 

So glad that bleeding stopped - are you off work or have you gone back today?  Have you told step-daughter and your families yet?

Me and sis were gonna go see Sean Roper tonight (clairevoyant) - she wanna see what future has in store.  She forgot she already got plans tonight so if anyone knows of any local/reputable tarot card reader/pyschic/clarevoyant so I can tell her.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Jo

I am back at work today-its been an easy enough day for me. Have told my mam and dad and that is it. Still just so scared cos of all the bleeding before!!  I did another CBD today and it came up pregnant much quicker than yesterday with 1-2 weeks still. How did you get to your scan date without having a break down? I dont know whether I should test every week?? I am slowly going   . When did you start and stop your bleeding hun?? I just cant believe I bled that much and still got a BFP  I dont know whether I will make it to the 21st July for my scan!!!! I am just      so much that the little bean has settled in xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

I tested every wk with CB to check wks were going up - a wk after otd it still said 1-2wks and I was    but done another one few days later and it said 2-3wks    then another one a wk/10 days later and it said 3+       

I bled from 5wks - 3 full days of cramps and bleeding - soaking through pads every few hrs.  Was at Gynae Ward + A+E every few days.  Gp refered me to EPU, I told white lie, saying I was 6wks, when I was just over 5wks - just REALLY needed to know what was going on.

 

Joanne

P.S I also asked LWC to scan me bit early 'cos needed to know what was going on - they kindly scanned me few days early 'cos I was in right state - even though clinic staff were all in training that day - Dr A scanned me on his lunch hr.

xx


----------



## kirst01

They are so lovely at the clinic!!

Hopefully my CB will go up next week. I am just     that one or both have stuck fast. Dont know whether it is a good thing I bled before I got a BFP or not??  . This is the 1st BFP we have ever so that in itself is a fab thing- it shows us that it can be done!!!

I am going to test with a CB next Friday- that will be 9 days after OTD so I would have hoped it has moved to 2-3 by then. I am just so scared that it will end!!!  

So so pleased that your little girl is growing, I am so so happy for you. Not long until your milestone of 24 weeks!!!  

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

The 2ww feels LONG but the wait of 3wks for scan feels like FOREVER. Am       for you and your precious load honey.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Thanks Hun


----------



## nat4353

oh kirst WOW WOW WOW hun that is the best news ever you so deserve it hun ( did u do anything differently this time ) so so happy for you i have my whole body crossed 

if you cant wait the full 3 weeks for scan baby bond will scan from 7w its about £90 

hi all xxxxxxx


----------



## nat4353

im busy with my wedding plans have got lots done getting excited now !!!! bought bridesmaid shoes and mens shoes today just sorting things out bit by bit. 

went GP yesterday got forms to do bloods at hospital for hiv ect so if i decided to do fet that should save me a bit of money started taking vitamins again so by the looks of it i reckon i will do it this period.

although in my head im not 100% there is a little voice saying - dont be daft enjoy your weddding then another saying well its not going to work anyway and another saying Go for it this is what you want - worry about everything else later     hehe

but if i do go ahead got to phone sarah when witch arrives go for scan take tablets for 10 days they have scan then go for ET seems like a doddle - think im due on about 12th so will let you all know

have a good time at the pyschic jo xxx

hi tracy xxxx

p - hows the headaches xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - glad you getting sorted with the wedding, i'm sure you will give the FET a go.

AFM - headaches are on and off but today has been more off than on so thats good!!

x


----------



## nat4353

p - when woukd your et be with this go think if i do the fet if af on time im looking around the 23rd would we be on 2ww together


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - I think my ET will be around 3rd Aug so you will get your BFP before me


----------



## kirst01

Nat- I did nothing differently. When I started bleeding I assumed it was all over so was gutted. To say I was gobsmacked on OTD was a understatement. I have tested today and the line is defo much darker than OTD and came up much much quicker, so hopefully that is a good sign!!   
It is so exciting when you start getting bridesmaids stuff. I'm so excited for you hun!!!  . It must be hard for you to try and decide what to do regarding FET. It will work for you hun tho, you got blasts frozen didnt you, you and P will both be getting your BFP!!  


P-How are you doing hun?

Jo- how are you?? 

Hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## nat4353

if its getting darker thats a fab sign hun woooo hoooo u could always ask gp to do bloods too to a few days apart - i just milked everything and asked for everything to put my mind at ease xxxxxxx im sure u will have a perfect pregnancy kirst, have u told friends /family yet 

it just shows it takes a few attempts some times - whats ur reason for ivf again i forget


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Nat

I have told my mam and dad. I had bad cramps today and a tiny bit of brown so I have freaked out and took myself to bed. It isnt a lot at all and only when I wipe, but it seems to have settled. Because I am going    I tested again today and the positive line came up really quick and before the control line so hopefully this is a good sign!! I am going to spend a fortune on test sticks!!! If I keep spotting I am going to get a GP appointment.
We needed IVF cos DH has low sperm motility and count and I have a blocked fallopian tube!!

Have you decided on what you are going to do yet- fet or a fresh cycle??

xx


----------



## nat4353

im not sure still definitely doing a fresh after the wedding but weather we squeeze a fet in b4 we go im not sure !!!

but i have said to myself if we do the fet it prob will not work but if it did - im worred id be stressing on holiday rather than enjoying myself but say it did work id be about 10 weeks, which is very early on !!!

so i have ran through the scenarios of if it did work ( it prob wont )

then am i going to sunbath, am a going to swim , am i going to be feeling sick, tired , would i have sex !!!! (waited till about 10 weeks with ellie before we had full intercourse LOL 

what if i had a miscarriage whilst there, will i fit in dress ( very tight now ) 

now any normal person would say just do it when you get back but i think im going to do it and what will be will be am strong can handle anything what comes my way - but regardless of a bfp or bfn am going to have a good time and do everything apart from drink alcohol if it works - i think im stupid for even considering it really so close.

really want to phone clinic and get there more recent stats of fet as 2008 was very grim 

bet your mum was over the moon - get rid of all pee sticks they will drive u mad and think of all the money you are waisting on them - if anything just get bloods done 

what is your DH thinking bet hes so happy too.


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat

There is no reason why your FET wouldnt work, you have good blasts frozen!! I think you will get your BFP from the FET.   

It must be a complete whirlwind as to what to do, but if you are going to go for it-good for you.   . Like you say, as long as you dont drink alcohol you will be fine. You should phone clinic in the morning and ask for the stats, i'm sure they'll give you the up to date ones. 

I have 1 POAS left, and I am getting no more!!    will be after me!! 

Mam is keeping it underwraps until I have my scan, and DH is happy, but really really scared to be too happy!! 

I think I will still try and get a GP appointment and get bloods done, then I will know one way or the other. 

Jo- hope you are ok hun

P-how are you

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat


It's such a hard decision with wedding/holiday coming up.  If you didn't do FET when could you start next tx?  And could/would you really wanna wait that long?

I know it's not from LWC - but LOADS on BFP thread pg after FET - 1 got twins just over a yr and preg again with twins!!        - so gonna have 4 babies under 2!!       

Hope LWC give you figures today that make you decide one way or the other, thinking of you and the decision you need to make.  My heart would be telling me one thing and my head another   .  Bit like when I got made redundant days before drugs due to be delivered - HAD to go with my heart - my feeling was "nothing ventured - nothing gained", it would either work or it wouldn't - didn't wanna look back and regret not doing it.  Obviously different for you 'cos you will be doing fresh cycle if not FET.  Ignore me........I'm waffling.   

Well,only 2 days to go until review with Consultant - presuming it's just to go over scan report and book in for next scan with him.  Dare I say I'm starting to get EXCITED!!       - have held back for so long after loosing twin but now REALLY feel this could be ok.             Still won't fully breathe until after 24/26wks when I know she could be born and viable        .  THEN THE SHOPPING STARTS          

P - Hope headaches eased up and dr going ok?

Kirtsy - Are you in work today?

   to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi 

I am in work today but I have a GP appointment for 4.30pm. I am still having brown when I wipe so scared   . And I have cramps on and off!!   

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

They say brown blood is good blood - that's what mine started out like - brown and only when I wiped.  could be implantation bleed.  Will you let me know what Dr says pls?

 

Joanne

x


----------



## kirst01

Will do hun-did you have cramp at all, and did your brown blood turn to red? Bloody hell, cant believe the 2ww wait is over and I am a jibbering wreck!!!! 

Love the names isabell and grace

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

I had cramp and back ache - just like period.  It was brown blood for few days then turned to red.  Gp could only say "it was a theatened miscarriage" and couldn't say for certain.  Just told me to rest, not lift things and stay off work if I could.

When it was red and I went to hospital and it's crap 'cos they can't really tell you anything for certain.  They checked my cervix and it was closed but couldn't guarantee I wasn't miscarrying.

Hope Gp can give you some advise or re-assurance.  My Gp also said it's usual to bleed a bit when period due.  Maybe he might even do blood test - that'd be great!

 

Joanne

x


----------



## nat4353

thanks guys for ur words     

jo - yes u should be allowed to get excited now gosh you have got to enjoy some part of being preggas hehe good luck for scan

kirst - dont worry brown is old blood nothing to worry about but do get bloods done will just be nice to know your levels i looked through my old paperwork and on 14 day past et my bloods were 104 with ellie       

p hows it going xxxxxx

well off to dentist now chat later xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone- Doc's at 4.30pm-   that they do bloods for me. 

Nat- hope dentist goes ok hun  x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Kirst - I hope you get sorted at Docs and brown blood eases up.   

Nat - Hope dentist wasn't too bad

Jo - Yes you should be getting excited now but can understand your anxieties, roll on the shopping sprees thats the bit I would be looking forward to as well.

AFM - I'm on day 11 of d/r had a bit of blood when I wiped today so phoned clinic and she said it was fine and that it would mean i would have a nice thin lining when i went for scan and meant the drugs were working!  She also said I could use the needles LWC gave me ( I'm short a couple but rather than go and get some more I said I would use them, I like them better anyway)

P x


----------



## kirst01

Hi

P- everything is flying round for you!!

Nat-hoep your doing ok hun

Jo-how many more days until your consultation?

I've been to GP and she tried to refer me EPAU but they would only give me an appointment for the 28th (1 week after scan at LWC!!!). She said they dont do bloods and HTP's are just as accurate?? She also said as it isnt heavy to not worry , as it is common in the 1st trimenster, and that if it starts to get heavier or turn red to go straight to A&E. 

So I am going to try and relax and enjoy being pregnant until I get my scan at Darlo!!!   

XXXX


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

See Consultant on Wed morning.  Are you still keeping scan @ EPU - can never have too many scan pics!    

 

Joanne


xx


----------



## nat4353

kirst - u will be fine hun - it was worth a try suppose it depends on gp weather or not they will do it just relax and enjoy the fact that you have a little bean in your belly hehe

good luck jo


----------



## kirst01

Nat-thanks hun!!

Jo- I still have the appointment, so I will probably go to it. Cant believe you are so far along   . Its so so good

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Ah,thanks, just another 3wks then hit the magic 24wk mark!!!              

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys   

Just nipping in to see how Jo got on today? Hope all went well sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nat4353

hope all is well jo xxx


----------



## jarjj

Not much to report - just checked scan report from last wk - said it's just one of those things that other twin still there and not disapeared yet    . He not concerned that I not felt baby move yet, booked me in for growth scan in 8wks.

Have been spoilt having scans every 4wks or so, so 8wks feels like FOREVER away. It'll be AMAZING when that come's round and I'll be 29wks!         - CAN'T WAIT!!!         

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## beachgirl

JO     it'll soon fly by...what about a private scan in 4 weeks?


----------



## jarjj

Hav


----------



## jarjj

Have looked at Babybond Website and growth scan £99     - would have liked 3d scan but that's even more!!

Once I start feeling her move I'll feel better so maybe not feel the need for scan - just need to be careful with pennies as was made redundant in April and still no job    - even though I'm quite enjoying being a lady of lesuire    (as much as I can be with 3 kids   )

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Morning   

Jo- bless ya. I can't imagine looking after 3 kids and being pregnant is much like being a lady of leisure!! How is DP enjoying  his new job??

I am still having brown when I wipe, but the cramps are less and less!! Just have to     that the scan brings good news!! Seeing the brown still is freaking me out   , and its more difficult to have PMA, but I will try!! I am pleased i did the CB digital (i know Nat- I said I wouldnt do anymore, but it was calling out to me!!) and it showed 2-3 weeks instead of 1-2. I know they arent that accurate, but seeing the weeks change has made me a little bit more hopeful.

Hope everyone is well today.

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

I was the same using CB and that's the ONLY things that kept me partly sain seeing the wks going up.        

DP HATES job @ Two Touch - it's a job though and it brings in money so until something else comes along he stuck with it.    lol

As long as it's brown blood it's good    - the time to worry is IF it turned red.  Days are going down until scan date       

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Morning Everyone!!

Well, cramps have stopped and brown is to a minimum. Dont know if this is a good or bad sign!!! 

How is everyone??

xx


----------



## jarjj

Morning Hun

Sounds good to me -    it is for you.

Well, I still not felt precious baby move - gonna ring m/w this morning -  seems like I'm the only one left on BFP thread that not felt little 'un move1   

Kirsty - Are you doing another Cb this wk?

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Joanne

I am doing a CB on Thursday- although wondering whether I'll be able to cope if it still says 2-3 weeks or worse 1-2 weeks!! Did your's go up? Did your cramp and spotting stop together? Or did your cramp stop first? So many questions for you!!  

Your lillte un must just be so comfy and warm, that she doesnt want to move- she is happy where she is!!!  

xx


----------



## nat4353

jo - i didn't feel ellie move till about 22/3 weeks she was not a big mover - making up for it now though

please don't worry but best to get it checked xxxx

kirst - glad all is going well xxxx

afm - at clinic tomorrow going to do fet !!!!! well just scan tomorrow have very little hope ( infact think im just waisting money to be honest) but we shall see. if all well with scan then 10 days of tablets then ET ( he said its 50/50 if they defrost ) so im really not getting excited for this go.

hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - you never know you could put all their stats to shame..good luck   

P x


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Good luck with scan today.       

Kirsty - I DID reply other day but message vanished!    - cramping stopped but spotting and full on bleed (just like af) lasted until 7-8 wks then just spotting after that.  Hope you ok.

P - Looking forward to seeing pics of new pup on ******** @ weekend.

DP's brother getting married on Fri @ Lumley Castle - been trying on few dresses and stuck between 2. Was told yesterday that I'm "CANNY MASSIVE for 5 months" lovely - not bothered - just want precious baby girl born on time and healthy.

I rang m/w and she's seeing me tomorrow -             for lovely/strong/healthy h/b.  She said it's nothing to worry about - and some women won't feel baby until 24wks.

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi

Bad news from us- was bleeding and cramping last couple of days. Rang DR and he said to do a HPT yesterday and today. Unfortunatly both were -ve, so it seems i've had a early m/c   . Absolutely gutted, but trying to take the positives and I did managed to get a BFP, whic I have never had in 6 years of trying. 

Nat- I think i am goingto do my FET at the end of the year.   that we both have BFP from it!!

P-I love puppies, i dont think DH will let me get another one, although I think he is softening towards me getting a kitten!!  

Jo-really hoping everything goes well at the midwife for you today hun, and she can pit your mind at rest    

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Oh Kirst - I am so, so sorry hun


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty - Ah, honey, I'm so so sorry -          

P - Not long now for puppy    - my sister going to see a Minature Datchshund puppy on Sat at Hull - have seen pics on line - it's soooooo cute!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

kirst - oh no hunny  im so sorry its just not fair at all what a complete shock I feel so sad reading your news i cant believe this has happened im so very gutted for you and DP - you have been so strong through all your tx you deserved to get this bfp xxxxx

thinking of you - don't give up not ever it will work and it can work you have proved it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Yes we will be getting him on Saturday, can't wait!!!  I will post some some pics on ********    I bet your sis is excited too!  

Nat - when do you get started??

Kirst - Have you decided on any future tx's?  I know its early days and you need to have a break to recover physically and mentally   

AFM - Well DP and I finished our 3 week course of Antibiotics for the Hidden C that they found in my AF sample that I sent off, this was never detected on any vaginal swabs or urine Chlaymidia tests here   apparently once the bugs move up into your uterus they can't be detected by the usual UK tests.  I am   that the antiBs have killed the bugs as I can't retest now as we are in the middle of tx and would have to have 2 more AFs to test again.  I hope they have gone as the likely hood of tx working if they haven't is zilch, even if I got a BFP I prob wouldn't get beyond 7 weeks  

On another note my additional medication came today Clexane, pred and the Gestone injections..They look BIG!!  DPs cousin is a midwife at Sunderland Hospital and she said she would give me those ones.

Got my baseline next Wed so will hopefully start stimming then

P xxx


----------



## Pigloo

http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?album_id=429399422&photo_id=775125597

Hopefully you will be able to see our new furbaby from this link

P xx


----------



## jarjj

P

JUST GORGEOUS!!!      

xx


----------



## Pigloo

I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

We got all his stuff just ready and waiting, feels like we bringing a new baby home lol, well we are I guess but a furbaby 

XX


----------



## kirst01

Hi 

Nat- thanks hun, completely gutted but trying to stay positive. I have the same grade embies frozen so if my fresh can get me a BFP, so can my snowbabies    . When do you start your FET? Is it a lot easier than a treatment cycle?? I
honestly think you will get your BFP from your little snowbabies    .

P-OMG, how cute is your pup.    I would have to cuddle him all the time. Any names yet?? I think we are going to have a break from treatment first, then maybe do our FET December/January 2011. I want to loose some weight again!! I will have to have a consultation with Dr A. I remember Jacky saying that you can sometimes egg share 3 time, I have shared twice and had a complete cycle myself, so dont knwo if I would still be able to?? If I can egg share I would...
 . 

Jo-so pleased everything went ok at the midwife hun   

Hope everyone is ok..it is so windy...went out to feed the chickens and they are sitting huddled in a corner-poor things!!

xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - We are calling him Alfie   

Hun, I don't want to sound like I'm speaking out of turn here but have you considered getting the level 1 immune tests done at your GP, they are completely free and will rule out any underlying issues (if you have any) I found out my thyroid was out of whack by having them and one of the girls on the Feb/Mar board that Jo and I cycled with (AuntieM) has just had her tests done (I gave her the list too) and she has found that she has sticky blood (thrombophillia/Protien C deficiency) so she will need to take Clexane from Stimms as she is at a 20 - 40% risk of M/c with that condition.  Its worth a try I think as you have nothing to loose.

I can send you the list of tests to take to your GP if you would like (Nat has had them done and all hers came back fine)

No pressure though hun but I just thought I would mention it, I am a regular on the immunology boards now and I have read so many stories of ladies who have had instant success after numerous goes at IVF once they started investigating the immunes route.

Pigloo x


----------



## kirst01

P-if you could send me list that would be fab-do I just make appointment with GP?? Dr A never seems to think there is a problem, but I think there could be something somewhere, as with all 3 cycles, even this one, I started to bleed 5/6 days after transfer. I did ask at the clinic but they said it just means the treatment hasnt worked, but I think the fact I have never made it to OTD without a bleed, is worrying. 

I really really hope I can egg share again, this would be the only way I could have another go.   

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst

No problem I have copied the list below:

1. Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea and Electrolytes
2. Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
3. Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
4. Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies,
thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)
5. Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
6. Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagualant, Factor V Leiden
and Panthrombin gene mutation)

Take a print out of this list and explain to your Dr that you have had x number of failed IVF tx cycles and that you can't make it to OTD without bleeding/hang onto a BFP.  Tell them YOUR CLINIC advised you have these tests done at the GP surgery.  The key is to say the clinic advised you have them done at GP (if he asks why they won't do them tell him you would have to pay and why should you pay if they are available on NHS. I doubt he would say that but just in case.  All the girls I have spoken to have got these tests done no bother (or the majority of them.  Some of the tests are not the routine tests Drs order, my Dr had trouble finding some of them on the computer and he told me the Thrombophillia ones were only available at hospital which is codswolop as loads of other girls had theirs done at GP, so I ended up asking Dr Gorgy to do these ones for me.  I think he just couldn't be arsed to find it!!

Anyway, once you have the results back, ask for a copy!  I proceeded to get the level 2 immunes done whic basically follow on from these but are only available privately.  They test for the natural killer cells, if you and your partner are compatiable DNA wise (some ladies bodies kill there partners DNA if it is (can't remember this bit similar or very different to their own when it is at embryo stage) I didn't have this test as we are using donor sperm. 

One test I would really encourage is the Hidden Chlaymdia Menstrual Blood test, if you are harbouring that (even if you have had negative tests done here as I did) then you must get rid of it as you are not likely to conceive/ keep a pregnancy.  The test is £200 and you can order it direct from the clinic in Greece or go via Dr Gorgy.  I went via Dr Gorgy and he wrote me/DH my px when I tested Positive.  I really wasn't going to bother with this test but I am so glad I did!

Best of luck with it all hun.  I know it is extremely daunting when you go off into this whole new world of immunes, but trust me you will feel so much better for having explored it.  There are so many clinics that just think tx after tx will eventually get you your BFP but if there is something underlying your failures then this approach will never work unless you address what is causing the repeated failures.

Let me know how you get on if you decide to go down this route and if you need any help just shout!

Pigloo x


----------



## kirst01

P- thanks hun   .
My doctors are really really crap. Their stance on things is if I am getting treatment privately, all tests should be done at the clinic and paid for!! When LWC lost my blood sample they sent a sample bottle and asked if my GP could take blood and post it to the clinic. They wouldnt even do that- and jacky had sent a fax asking them for it. SO I ended up going to darlington. There is 1 nice female doctor who I will go and see. She is very sympathetic, and I think she would order the tests! It just takes a while to see her!! It is very daunting, but this could show something which is stopping me getting/keeping a BFP, which can be sorted. 
I have e-mailed Sarah and asked for a follow up, whatever happens, whether I egg share or do FET, I am not planning on having any more treatment until December at the earliest. I think 3 rounds of IVF in 8 months is taking its toll. So I will take a couple of months completely IVF free, then get to the GP's in September and ask for the tests. 
I have never heard of Hidden Chlaymdia Menstrual Blood test.

I am off to lakes and then Norfolk Broads in August and then London in September, so going to have fun, then get back on the IVF wagon. It is so draining, I admire the ladies on here who have multiple rounds of IVF, and people like yourself, who have loads of tests done. But, when we get our BFP it will all be worth it.   

How is your treatment going- do you a date for E/C?? I cant believe that in a few weeks you WILL have your BFP!!!   

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Some Drs    I hope you get some joy with the nice lady Dr   

TBH - I went for my follow up with Dr A but I had read so much that I wasn't really impressed with what he had to say and went off and did my own investigations, hey ho I found two MASSIVE blockers to me ever getting a BFP - my Thyroid and the Hidden Chlaymdia (the bugs reside right up high in your ueterus and cannot be detected on normal Urine Chlaymdia test or Vag swab test but do their evil work from right up there   )  so Dr A's explaination of 'it was a poor embryo' may well have been accurate but I don't think so! And if he were to throw IVF tx after IVF tx at me with that little lot going undetected I don't think I would have got my BFP.

I think you are right to have a break and maybe do some digging around in the mean time with some of the more basic but useful tests.  It is such a relief to get you life back for a while isn't it. 

YOU WILL GET YOUR BFP I am certain of that!

My tx is going ok to date, got my baseline scan on Wednesday next week, my extra meds arrived on Wednesday gone and I/we have finished all the antibiotics/still taking my thryroid tablets but trying to get it stabalised is proving a bit tricky but I think i have got it in the zone for now.  One minute levels were too high so took the thyroxine and then too low on last test. I can't retest now while doing IVF as it skews results so I'm just hoping the adjusted dose I'm on is keeping it at a happy medium.

Pigloo x


----------



## kirst01

P- I know, Dr A said that time that it must have been embryo problems, they weren't good enough to implant- but my first 2 cycles I had good grade blasts, and this time I had 2 expanded blasts, so I thought these were good!! And this time, 1 embie must have implanted then come away-so something is a miss somewhere!! I think everyone at the clinic is lovely, but at the end of the day, to them its abouts making money. I will defo ask for the level 1 immune tests before I go for any more tx!!

Can't believe that you have your baseline scan so soon...so excited for you.   Hope your thyroid behaves itself!!!

Give little Alfie a kiss from me- it is the best stage ever when they are little and they have the adorable puppy breath smell- awwww I want another 1!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Yes - I think he must give everyone the same follow up response    I reckon you had great embryos as they managed to get you a BFP which is further than you have ever been.  I thought they were all lovely but at the end of the day they are not going over and above for people on an individual basis and it seems its one approach fits all (which is prob true for a lot of clinics) Surely you would expect them by now to say ok, lets try and find a possible reason why this girl is only getting to a certain point in the tx cycle.  Obviously you would have to pay for any extras but it seems they don't offer it anyway?!

I will defo give Alfie a big kiss from you   

Lots of Love

P x


----------



## kirst01

p-thanks hun. Follow up on thursday 29th-we'll see what happens!!!  

Have fun with Alfie-little dude

xxxx


----------



## MissTC

*Kirst *- honey I am so so sorry    I know how much it hurts 

*Pigloo* - Wow Alfie is just GORGEOUS! I could eat him!!! 

*Jo* - glad you ok hunnie, and don't worry I am sure your darling girl will be moving around soon enough 

*Nat* - wishing you lots and lots of luck and positive vibes for your FET     

Take care all - 
Love and hugs
Your friendly lurker xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

P

Just sending    and    to your adorable new puppy! 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - He is just like a little teddy bear and sooooooooo loving he just wants my cuddles all the time   me and Craig so knackered this morning but he's been really good.  Think I have an idea of the work thats going to be involved when its babies we are look after   

Hope you and bubs are well

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

I just been on F/b seeing if you'd put anything 'bout new pup!   

DP felt precious baby kick twice tonight!        - JUST THE BEST FEELING EVER!!

Next door got King Charles Spaniel yesterday - GORGEOUS!!  my sister getting her puppy in 3wks.

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I'll put something on in next few days, we took some photos but just b=never had chance to go on ** xx

Fab news on baby kicking


----------



## jarjj

Thanks hun

 

xx


----------



## nat4353

hello all

just done some catching up to see where we are all at 

jo - so glad bubu is kicking how happy you and dp must be xxxx its going so fast now . have you got any sort of a bump yet ??

kirst - yes take time out, spend time with your hubby and step daughter, everything will fall into place soon i just know it will.

like p says get the level 1 tests done my gp wanted to do them all hes fantastic but the computer would not let him !!! on one then one he did put through he had a call from the lab saying they wanted to talk with me as they didn't think i needed these tests ( it was parts of the last 2 on the list that i couldn't do )

mine came back ok some came back slightly raised !!! but ive not been able to get an answer from anyone what the implications of this would be  it was the antibodies one but at the time i had a cold ( and i think this can cause them to rise ) 

anyway my plan have the FET see what comes from that if its chemical again then im going to get level 2 tests done but think im going to get the chlamydia one one as although i have ellie with so many ectopic this could have been the cause. 

but i would definitely look into things - but on the other hand my friend had ( not that u will need this many) 7 ivfs then got twin boys so dont give up hope.

p - i love the name Alfie ( love it if i ever had a little boy ) !!! glad all the drug taking is going well 

tracy - hiya xxx


afm - on tablets at min then scan on fri to check lining then if the defrost - et between 28 and 30th !!!! its been so easy but not stressing this time at all not even thinking about it much.


----------



## jarjj

Nat

WOW!!  E/c end of the month!!               

MUCH of a bump??!!  HUGE - If only I had a £ for every person that said I'm "canny massive" and look much further than 5 months I'd be loaded! LOL

  and LOTS of luck with FET

P - Next door neighbour called their new King Charles Spaniel puppy Alfie    - like Nat I also love it for a boys name.

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi

Nat- your FET will work. Just been having a look on the 2ww board and a lady there has just got her BFP with FET!! Cant believe you will be PUPO soon soon!! Can i ask how much has it cost you? I worked out around 1200-is this right??
I will definately get the level 1 tests doen when I get back from my hols. So pleased I haev 3 weeks of doing nothing at all!! I think this is what I need. We sare going to keep    because the doctor has always said that it only takes 1 of the little guys! I am thinking of FET aroud the end of the year- well I say that but no doubt I'll want it sooner than this!!!

Joanne-you looked lovely on your ** pics.   

P-How is Alfie?/ Is he being a good boy?? I just want him..he is so adorable, although mine would prob think he is a toy!!     

Tracey-hope you are doing well. Pleased I stayed off work- the daftest thing has been setting me off. Feeling good now, and ready for whatever hurdle is next!!

I have a stonking headache, so going to bed for a lie down. Nightshifts for me Thur-Sunday, then again next week!!   .Grrrr, poor DH, i am always miserable, tired and ratty!!!

Everyone have a good day
xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Thanks Hun

Think like I look like extra from Joseph + his technicolour dreamcoat! LOL!!    - felt MASSIVE compared to everyone else at wedding but I don't care!   

 

Joanne

xx

P.S - Let us know how follow up goes pls.


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - you will be PUPO before me, my E/T is 4th August, got everything crossed for you.

Kirst - enjoy your holiday

Jarjj - Joseph and technicolour dream coat lol   

AFM - Alfie is lovely..when he is asleep   no, he's a cutie but those little teeth are soooooooooo sharp   off for baseline scan tomorrow so hopefully will start stimming.  Got told that the PCT is being abolished by 2013 so looks like I could be facing redundancy   not going to worry though as its a while away, just hoping i'll find anothe  job soon if the worst happens.

P x


----------



## nat4353

kirst - think invoice says just over a £1000 but im getting hiv ect done at gps so that may have saved a bit xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

P

Sorry to hear about redundancies - bad time everywhere it seems.

Dp told yesterday if he doesn't achieve sales target by next Fri they'll be letting him go!    - it's all sales orientated. They want 6 per day, he only got 3 yesterday so needs 9 today!  Ringing EDF customers asking if they want to change from paying themselves (i.e bank, postoffice etc) to Direct Debit to save money -  we all know thought that sometimes we don't even want to listen to these calls.

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi

P-thats a shame, which trust do you work for? Our trust is making cuts but fingers crossed I'll be ok. Are they going to join with another trust, ours did that last year, and people had to reapply for their jobs. I think now they are focusing mainly on the managing side, and seeing if they can make savings that way.

Joanne- I feel for your DP, I couldnt work in a target related environment, it must be so stressful.

Nat- do you have to get the blood tests done again??

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya

Jo - Its tough isn't it, I'd be terrible at working in sales and the pressure to achieve targets is not nice

Kirst - I work for County Durham PCT, all PCTs across the country to be abolished by 2013, where do you work?

Went for scan today and lining is very thin according to Consultant as she was  talking to the nurse, never said there was any problem and that I'm ok  to start stims, not surprised my lining is thin, i've been down regging for nearly a month!!!!!!!!! so I'm on 3 vials of Menopur as of tonight and back for  scan on Monday.
  
  Hope you are all well
  
  Pigloo x


----------



## kirst01

Hi P

I work under Gateshead TPCT.  It;s a scary thought, but i'm sure we'll both be ok.   

Off to bed now- had a nice drink with DH and thinking that tomorrow I will be suffering!!!  

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all 

fab news p stimms tomorrow that 4 weeks has gone quick

jo - sorry for dp xxxx what a bummer for you all, it must be crap having to get certain targets id hate to be under so much pressure 

kirst - yeah sarah said its got to be done with each cycle !!!!!

scan tomorrow at 11,45 to check lining 

still popin estrogen tablets or what ever they are - all rather weird as dont feel like its happening all so easy and stress free at the min anyway


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Menopur is so fiddly, did you find you get loads of airbubbles in the syringe which you need to flick to get lfloat to needle head to be dispelled?


----------



## nat4353

p - yeah you have to flick it lots but dp did mine but at 1st it was a faf but he did ok after a few ...... so have u done 1st injection then


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - just did my 2nd one tonight. I felt a bit sick/dizzy when I woke up this morning, i think it may have been a reaction to the Menopur but i'm ok now..i wasn't actually sick. Got another scan on Monday x


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Good luck with scan today      

P - Good luck with your scan on Monday       

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Jo

Nat - how did you get on at scan?


----------



## kirst01

Afternoon everyone

Just back from consultation, and I can egg share again!! So happy   . Going to start the end of November-give me time to loose more weight and have a break. Dr A is hopeful I should get soem more frozen, and then this will give me a better chance if I need to do my FET (I will in a few years cos this cycle will work!!!!!!!)

Back off to bed for a couple of hours before work   

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

GREAT NEWS!!      


Anyone going to Airshow @ weekend - we taking DS and dog on Sunday then out on a rare night out (going to Thai Manor for meal - YUMMY!!)

 


Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Good news that you can egg share again   

Jo - We usually go to the airshow but DP has gone on a stag do to Liverpool this weekend si I'm home alone with the monkey...i mean puppy!!!


----------



## beachgirl

We're driving up to the airshow tomorrow...any best places to view from?


----------



## jarjj

I think any view good - normally packed though!

We normally around Morrisons way - anywhere along there we can get a seat (unlikely!) or further along side RNLI.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all 

great news kirst - that will be such a relief for you im sure your shares must have got bfps so thats very promising xxx

scan was great lining was 8. something so et thursday if they thaw !!!!!!! at 1pm

as for me taking all my vitamins and thats about it oh started cyclogest this morning 

all enjoy the air show xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

ET Thurs!!      

That seems to have come round VERY quick - lots of  luck hun        -        for BFP

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Joanne- hope you enjoyed the airshow. Was it really busy??

Nat- how quick has that come about?? When will you know if they have survived the thaw (they will tho   ). I am really pleased I can egg share again   . Good luck for your BFP which you will get!!!

P- did you ejnoy the day with Alfie? I love them so much when they are puppies, although mine are 3 and 2, JAsper has never really grown out of his puppy stage and is still nuts!!

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks for the info, jsut sorting out picnic now....


----------



## nat4353

we find out thurs morning kirst !!!!! then et in the afternoon ahhhhh 

im talking to another ff who is at lwc and she is haveing a fet the day b4 me she has 2 frosties but they where frozen the old way from a few yrs back so im hoping for her too.

off to tescos think i may as well get some pineapple juice this time again


----------



## kirst01

Nat hun- loads of     for Thursday for you.

xx


----------



## jarjj

Just quickie as laptop goosed so at Library.  I rang m/w this morning as she'd said if still no movements to ring her back this wk.  I had the little flutter 8 days ago and then twice during wk so rang her.  She wanted to see me at clinic on Thurs.  For re-assurance or 2nd opinion I rang Ante-natal clinic at hospital who asked me to come in and be checked out.

They found strong h/b but said that I "should" be feeling regular movements by now and went to speak to Dr's, who weren't sure what to do and needed to speak to Consultant.  I HONESTLY thought I'd hear h/b and be sent home.  Registrar saw me and said they are cautious as I'm not feeling movements and have booked me in to see Consultant tomorrow.  Been told not to worry- AS IF!! And to go straight in if any loss of blood, water or pains.  

We obviously anxious now about tomorrow but know we can't do anything until seen.

  to all

joanne
x
x


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - Don't worry, my friend hardly felt her baby move and he was fine, I know you will worry its only natural, the good news is there is a strong heartbeat 

Nat - good luck for Thursday 

AFM - Well I had scan today and as usual left is well behind the right ovary in the follicle production dept!! I had a number of follicles on the right which were still small and none on the left. I'm not too worried at this stage as this happened last time, I had four on left and 15 on the right, also I wasn't scanned until day 8 last time and today was only day 5 so very early. They told me to stay on dose i'm on, she didn't want to increase in case they over stimmed me and I still have 5 days to go. Got another scan on Friday and if not ready I will have to stimm over the weekend and go back on Monday, again exactly what happened last time, well i'm nothing if consistent









P x


----------



## nat4353

jo - im sure everything will be fine its prob just to make sure but better that they are looking into things she might just have little legs hehe i cant wait till she arrives all safe and sound and you can tell her how much worry she put you all through xxxxxx ((((((hugs))))))

p - sounds good grow follies grow im sure you will get lots of eggies 

afm on the cyclogest now and feel as moody as hell !!!!!! also had an x - ray more tooth problems got another appointment when they can fit me in but then need a 45 min one so booked me in 12 of aug but only going to be able to have that if a BFN  - im sure they just make problems ive always had good teeth but now its one thing after another.

have booked my acu for b4 and after ET if we get that far 


nat xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks girls - I'll update you tomorrow and catch up properly with your news       

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

p - will u test early again, ive told myself if i get that far im not going to it made it so much more stressful last time but its hard but at least i wont need to wait as long with them being blastsXXXX


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I'll prob try testing at 12 days past e/c thats when I got my feint line last time and every day after up to day 14 , Gateshead tell you to wait until 16 days AFTER E/C..AS IF, think thats just to cover their backs.  I need to know asap so I can book another Intralipid drip.  I'm having my first drip tomorrow and then again on Thursday.  As soon as I test positive I want to get a HCG blood test to check levels are rising before I book another drip - nurses need plenty of notice so for me finding out sooner rather than later is better.  I guess the downside is the stress but to be honest I'm a bit more prepared for things this time.

I have been having a dilema over whether to take the Clexane (blood thinner injections) that Dr G prescribed for me, I should of started taking them yesterday but don't feel comfortable taking them, also they knack, I had them when I had op in hospital.  Girls on here say they sting too and cover you in bruises. Thats not the main reason why i'm worried about taking them, i just don't think I need them yet he prescribes them for all his immunes patients........oh what to do, i'm sitting here wondering should i take it or not?

Pig x


----------



## nat4353

i know im thinking i should test early - i will be bookin in for hcg test well before the otd then just cancel it if its a BFN 

what was that test u said you should get done a few days after et to check some levels

why is the injection suppose to help ? decisions why dont u think u need it


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - I reckon its better to know as soon as your pregnant so guess there's pros and cons for testing early.

Test was progesterone levels between 7 and 8 days after E/T

Clexane Injection is supposed to help blood flow to uterus and minimise any microscopic clots that can starve embryo of oxygen and to help implantation.  Agate on the imms thread told me they now put a lot of pregnant women on it to minimise blood clotting, she said you see them all with their bag of Clex.  Oh by the way Agate has done a fantastic FAQ/guide to Immunes testing its on the immunes thread, must have taken her ages!!  She had her little girl at the weekend too.

Asprin (baby asprin only 75mcg) does more or less the same thing however, it works slightly differently.  Clexane keeps blood thin and flowing faster to uterus and PREVENTS microscopic clots but will not break any clots down that have already formed, where as asprin DOES break down clots that have already formed.  

I should have started Clexane on Sunday but as I didn't and I could already have little clots that have formed I have taken a baby asprin this morning and will do that until Thursday as Clexane won't get rid of clots formed .  I will need to stop it then as you need to stop it 5 days before E/C so blood is not too thin (will bleed more during procedure if I bleed as asprin thins blood same as Clexane)  I will prob take the clexane on thursday and then stop it day before e/c for same reason.  I'm supposed to continue on clexane after ET as well but not sure whether to take that or the asprin.

I was just a bit unsure whether to take the Clexane as its really only prescribed for people who have thrombophillia probs like sticky blood, my tests all came back negative for that but Dr G prescibes it for all of his Immunes patients as he follows Dr Beer protocol.  You are really supposed to have regular blood tests while you are taking it thats why i was a bit sceptical of taking it, although alot of girls have said that their clinics tell them that they won't have routine bloods but that if they get unexplained bruising or nose bleeds then they need to seek medical advice, so I think it is pretty safe.

I'm having my Intralipid drip this afternoon, I hope my follies are going to grow and produce some nice eggs after all of this, I would hate to think its been money down the drain if I don't get a good response.  

Pigloo x


----------



## kirst01

Joanne-hope everything goes well today with consultant   . It will though xx

Nat- my GP wouldnt to HGC, where do you get your's done? I'm sure you will get your BFP from your frosties-it could be twins!!!  

P-hope you are doing well-   that your follies are nice and big xx

Kirsty xxx


----------



## jarjj

Just quickie as both daughters bad - temperature, burning up but cold and got sore throats.  Saw Registrar first who said it quite normal to not feel movements until 28wks    - yet yesterday m/w said I should be feeling regular movements now!    Registrar asked if I was re-assured by that and hearing h/b.  I said no - she asked "what would re-assure you??"  "A SCAN??!!" I thought that was obvious and what Dr said yesterday.  So Consultant scanned me where we saw baby girl moving LOTS.  No explanation as to why I'm not feeling it - but I just feel SOOOOO much better knowing he had a good check and everything ok.   

Off to play nurse maid,

  to all

Joanne

xx

P.S He also checked on other twin and it's now measuring just over 10wks and is being re-absored into membrames   .  Said it could still be there when I deliver but I wouldn't see it.


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - you must be so relieved to have had that scan, Glad all is well.  I hope your other cherubs are feeling better soon.

Take it easy

P x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks P

When your next scan?

 

joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

kirst -my gp is great and he does most things i ask him sorry yours seems not the most sympathetic but you can get it done at LWC its 45 quid though failing that ask your that you will  pay to get it done it may be an option and prob cheaper than clinic 

p - are you any further forward on the injections yet as in weather to take them or not

jo - so happy scan alright xxxx

afm - was chatting to another woman at our clinic she was suppose to have fet today she had 2 frosties but they dident survive the thaw  so we shall see what tomorrow brings for me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

    for tomorrow - will be thinking of you,

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Nat - good luck for tomorrow   

Jo - next scan is Friday morning..I'm so nervous!

Kirst - Yes Alfie is adorable but very mischevious    I can't wait until those little needle teeth fall out!  We got to go to the nurse with him on Saturday just so she can give us some puppy advice and then he is allowed to go to the puppy parties every sat   can't wait to see him there.

P x


----------



## kirst01

Nat- good luck for tomorrow hun   , but I am sure that both frosties are little fighters and will get your your BFP.
My GP's are crap- there is 1 female who seems ot be good but the rest are awful. Last year I went to Florida before I strated Tx and I wanted Northisterone cos AF was due and it would have been so uncomfortable in 30 degree heat. The gp said to me 'i thought you wanted a baby, why on earth do you want these for??'. He made me feel so bad   . If I am lucky enough to get another BFP    I going to LWC will put my mind at rest- or I could try and see the only decent doctor in the surgery!! 

P- ahh the puppy teeth. I was quite lucky with my 2, they have never been nibblers- which is good!! Puppy parties-how much fun!! Mine went to classes-not that you can tell. If you ever see anyone being dragged down the street by a retreiver turning round to pull his own lead-thats me!!!! Luckily my other 1 walks nice- most of the time   . Good luck for scan on Friday xx

Joanne-so pleased everything is ok, I knew it would be!!!   

xxx


----------



## nat4353

just a quick one as just had acupuncture and all 3 have thawed !!! so transfer at 1  first hurdle over xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat - EXCELLANT news, was just thinking 'bout you.            

P - Good luck for scan tomorrow - you'll be following Nat and being PUPO very soon!        

Kirsty - Thanks Hun, am off to take DS to Activity @ Bunnyhill Centre - anything to fill bit time that don't cost a fortune.

I'll be on later to check on Nat.

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

So pleased Nat-that is fab news!!    on being PUPO and     that you get your BFP soon

Jo-hope you and DS had a good time   My Stepdaughter is off to Scotland for the week with her nana-so that will save us some money. We only have the 1 and she is so expensive-esp being 14!!!

P-hope your ok hun   

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Knex was good    - but now he wants some and cheapest we can find is Argos £20 - should keep him entertained for hrs (hopefully).

My eldest is 15yrs so well aware how much they cost, especially in school hols. They need at least a fiver just to get to town, have drink and cheapie lunch.  Told mine I'm limiting how often they go out - just can't afford it.  They not bad and don't expect but redundancy money slowly disappearing.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Joanne-I know. We both work, but because DH is a lot older than me, when we moved house, we could only get the mortgage over 14 years, so it is astronomical- DH's wage just say covers that and his mobile phone bill   . We keep positive by thinking that in 12 years the mortagage will be paid off!!  . My wage covers the bill, food shop and the 'debt' payments    (in our quest to get our BFP!!). Step-D has no idea how much things cost-I think she thinks we are secret millionaires .  It is good that yours dont expect. Step-D doesnt expect as such, but thinks that it is unfair as other parents have more money than us!! I have told her to get a saturday/sunday job, but this idea didnt go down too well!!    Kids eh!!!! We struggle with 1, it must be much harder for you with 3-nearly 4!! Haha-I still cant wait to have a baby tho, whateverhappens we'll always manage.

20 isnt too bad if it keep your DS busy the whole summer holiday!!! Bless him!! Pleased you had a good time.

Kirsty xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya girls - typing this in bed, just woken up and feel very bloated so much so i can't sleep so i'm necking water like its going out of fashion, i so don't want OHSS   tum looking very round!!!

P x


----------



## jarjj

P - Hope you feeling ok this morning and scan goes ok today.

Kirsty - nice to think in 12yrs you'll be mortgage free!   

Nat - Hope you ok

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

Feeling better this morning, just a little tired as Alfie ended up being sick about 4 times last night, all bits of leaves/twigs he keeps picking up in the garden even though he gets wrong for it.  We have to watch him like a hawk!!

Anyway, been for scan this am and I have about 17 - 20 follies that I could make out from what he said some were quite big sort of between 15 and 18 mm and about 12 were at 13mm so I hope they catch up.  I have got my last stim/D/R injection tonight and trigger on SAt night at 9pm.  Egg collection will be monday at 9am.  My linining was 7.4 and I queried if this was thick enough and they like it to be over 6 at least but ideally between 7-8mm.  She said I have one more jab tonight so it should help it on a bit, I hope so!!

P x


----------



## nat4353

ohhh sounds good p cant believe were at this point again

et went well a young lady dr did it she was very nice today ellie in nursery jack at a play scheme thingy so i intend to relax as much as possible

nat xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I know!!!!!!!!! Its such a nerve wracking time    Anyway, happy 2ww and I hope it passes quickly with a nice BFP at the end of it, I got a good feeling you will get a BFP this time.

Pigloo x


----------



## kirst01

P-good luck for egg collection     that you have loads of lovely eggs.

Nat-hope the 2ww is driving you   !!

Jo-hows you? 

xxx


----------



## nat4353

best of luck P xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hope you get a nice bunch of eggies today 

hi kirst what you up to

jo - hows that belly coming along have you been buying things now 

does anyone know how oshbosh is doing jo have you seen her about on the preggas boards  


im away till fri but will have my phone with me to see how ur doing p and also if i do any early testing !!!!!! u's will be the first to know xxxx

natxxx


----------



## jarjj

Morning everyone,

P - Good luck with e/c today hun, thinking of you.

Nat - not seen Ob about on any boards since she announced twin pregnancy.  I started buying last wk - got LOTS in Asda Baby Event.      Enjoy your hol.

"Nat and P CAN and WILL get pregnant"              

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls 13 eggs for us and ET scheduled for Wednesday poss Thursday depending on wether they need to leave them to day 3.

P


----------



## nat4353

Great news p xxxxx
I tested this morning with clear blue got a bfn know it's early days but I think i'm 11dpo can someone help I had 5day blasts put back on the 29 I tested last time at 11dtp although it was with 2ed wee as went at about 5ish too
having good time away at caravan
but not feelin possitive at the mo but ok
I did have overy pains yesterday nat


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - its not over til OTD   

AFM - Jeeeeeeeeezus I am so sore from e/c, feel like I have done a million sit ups   anyway out of my 13 eggs 11 were mature and 8 have fertilised.  ET prob tomorrow but I think I would like to wait to day 3 (Thurs) just to single out the leaders, also i feel too sore for ET at the mo.  Going to ask them when they ring tomorrow   

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Hope you feeling better soon,

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

I know I must stay possitive. Sorry to hear your in a bit of pain hope all goes well I know what u mean about day 2/3 but I'm a big one on better in your body ellie was day two
hope you get frosties too as only about 600 pounds with them and there sucsess is about 22 from 2008 u can use them when u want a sibling as this will be the 1 p xx


----------



## Pigloo

Wow girls I am PUPO again    Had some really good day 2 embies, got a phone call at 8:30am to say we had 6 @ 2 cell and [email protected] and [email protected] cell so she said they would put the 4 and 5 cell back unless any changes between then and my transfer at 11:30am.  Anyway when i got there I had another 5 cell a 3 cell and a couple more at 4 cells.  In the end she decided to put 2 4 cells back as they were looking the best. We got to see them on screen too and they looked good.

Transfer went smoothly and official test date is 20th Aug which is 16 days from today but you know I'll be testing before then.  I think I will try and wait 14 days though.

Oh got 6 frosties too   

Nat got my fingers crossed for ya 

P x


----------



## nat4353

Great p and frosties too yay all looks good
fingers crossed , no testing here going to wait till fri I think did have more right sided overy pain last night but I can imagine it being wind lol
all take care nat x x


----------



## kirst01

Thats fab news P- good luck on being PUPO and getting your BFP.   

Nat-hope your holding up hun!! Not too long now   

Joanne-how's u and bub hun??

xx


----------



## jarjj

P- GREAT news hun   .  Congratulations on being PUPO and getting frosties!      

Kirsty - Am good thanks, my youngest out for day (so in theory I'm child free!  ) as girls fend for themselves.  Got my 3yr old neice from Sat 8am until Sun night! My sister has cartlidge removed in knee and knee re-positioned   - her hubby away @ weekend for stag so and NO way she can run about after toddler!  Still UNDECIDED if her hubby being a selfish **** going away when should be at home looking after his wife and kid!  THINK 'cos he knows I'll have Neice he not too concerned.  They getting their Puppy (minature datschund) on Monday - can't see how she gonna look after that either.

  to all and          and        to P and Nat for BFP BFP BFP!!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Jo    I think your sis will struggle with the puppy on her own, Alfie is a handful when there's 2 of us!

Forgot to tell you all in my last post, i was a bit peeved as my lining was only 7.6mm on Monday and i think they like it to ideally be over 8mm, anyway they scanned me before ET yesterday and its 10mm   hope i get that BFP as i reckon that little lot will be the period from hell but not thinking negative this time.  I'm much more relaxed about it all, what will be will be   

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Thats exactly how I thought about it - what will be, will be.  You WILL get your BFP though!            

I only live 2 streets away from my sister and have loaned her our dog cage so puppy can go in that for bit during day and I can pop in few times a day to let it out and have bit play and cuddle it   .  poor little thing is going to be tortured/tormented with my neice.  She gonna think it's a toy - and it's not.

Your Alfie is just ADORABLE - was looking at more photos on ** earlier.

  

joanne

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Pigloo congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Yes cage is a good idea.  to be honest they do sleep alot too.

Alfie is a cutie and he's starting to know he has to go outside to do his business.  He walks well on leader too so i think we got a gud'un   

Thanks Beachgirl   

P x


----------



## oshboshers

HELLO GIRLS SO SORRY NOT BEEN ON I BEEN SO ILL WITH SICKNESS COULDN'T EVEN BEAR TO WATCH TV.  ANYWAY GLAD TO HEAR YOU ALL FAB.  GOOD LUCK P AND NAT LOTS OF     TO YOU BOTH.  JO GLAD YOU AND BABY GIRL ARE FAB    NOT LONG NOW EEE X

WELL HAD GENDER SCAN TODAY AND GOT    AND    YEY BUZZING, BOTH FAB   .  I JUST STARTED TO FEEL THEM MOVE AS WELL, BOTH HEAD DOWN AND FACING EACH OTHER WAS LOVELY.  JUST HOPE THEIR STAY THAT WAY AS REALLY WANT NATURAL BIRTH SO SCARED TO HAVE C SECTION.


----------



## Pigloo

Nice to hear from you OB - wow one of each you lucky girl   

P xx

PS posted more photos of our ickle furbaby on ** - he's a dude!!!


----------



## jarjj

OB,

Sent you pm - but just wanted to send congraulations again on having boy + girl.        


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Have you tested??


----------



## nat4353

fab news ob xxxxxxxx

tested this morning another bfn  not looking too hopeful now ladies but i suppose it was worth a shot 

at least i can enjoy my hen night, wedding and not have to worry OTD is the 9th but i think i have the answer already i know you hear the stories of people getting bfn day before otd but i dont think thats me.

got a banging headache at the mo and about to order a Indians

just praying that the gateshead one works as just cant pour anymore money into ivf after that not for a while anyway, but if not i have so much good in my life and maybe i just need to be grateful 

and i think in all honesty im doing this mainly for ellie as i dont want her to be alone, i am happy and content and very very very grateful but we shall see 

p - hows it going

natxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Ob- many conrats hun, that is fab news!!   

P-How's it going hun. Is Alfie behaving himself   

Jo-hows it going?? Are you getting mega excited!!   #

Nat- it isnt over until the very end hun. You never know, it could have been a late implanter   

Hope everyone is doing well

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Aw Nat - Its only the 6th today, here's hoping  Mmm Indian sounds delish, its ages since i've had one, enjoy!

I'm rather worried, I had the dreaded 'O' in my sleep this am and then had some cramping for a minute or 2 afterwards. I'm worried I have expelled my poor embies after reading stuff on Google as we were told no sex for 2weeks, i think i'm being daft like. Been reading up on this and lots of sites saying orgasms can cause uterine contractions which can affect implantation







Bloody typical it happens when i don't want it too!!!!!!!!!!!!







Apparently it happens to lots of women who take progesterone/preg ladies...............  My embies won't have started to implant yet tho so hopefully no damage done!!

P xxx


----------



## nat4353

p dont worry with ellie i dident have intercourse but did other stuff in the 2ww hehe STOP worrying xxxxx

got back ache now think af is wanting to show due tue !!!!


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - hopefully the backache is not a sign of your AF   

Oh I didn't mention it but Gateshead scan you at six weeks and again at 8 weeks, so if i'm lucky enough to get a bfp I'll get 2 scans in before 12 weeks.

Out of interest how many cells was your Ellie when she was transferred??  Seems strange saying that now shes here  

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi p 

ellie was what ever the best is for day 2 embies ill get paperwork out  later  and double check for you but 2 top grade ones were put back and all the rest the other 7 were not good enough to freeze they had started to fragment.

afm - my body is being very cruel !!!! last night had to go to bed early massive headache like the sort you get when DR where you just need to sleep.

then the back ache so that i get like when im due on then last night very hot and bothered all night and today just feel strange, sickyish and dizzy ( now about a year ago i had spells of dizziness ) but i do feel odd today im usually know my body well but just feel odd.

then i started thinking maybe im imaging all these things maybe its tiredness or knowing my luck the start of a bug !!!!!

but maybe please god it could be something but i doubt it ahhhhhhhhhhh 

one min i think thats it it over next i think i still have a little chance - this is so unfair then i feel daft thinking maybe its somthing its prob the indian playing up inside lol haha

have bought 2 early response tests there my best ones anyway so might test tomorrow but im scared !!!!! id rather not know

plus sorry im feel wet down below and im thinking thats a sign of af

oh plus i drove into a bloody wheelie bin and smashed my mirror right off DURRRR

how u p xxxx and everyone else


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Stranger things have happened you still have a chance for a BFP, sounds good   2ww is torture   

Day 2 embies should be between 2 cell and 4 cell.  We haf some 5 cells but she put 2 4 cells back and froze the rest.  Both were very good quality with no fragmentation, got to see them on the screen which was nice.

Shame about your wing mirror   hope it doesn't cost you too much to get if fixed.

Are you still in away  Where are you, hope you are having fun

AFM - well we went for a lovely walk with Alfie down to Park next to us where river is etc, dog loved it, all the new sights and sounds.  Well my embies should be blasts today   I'm feeling ok, not demented yet, i'm doing remarkably well, hope it continues!!!!!!!! Just about to have a Chicken stir fry.

P xx


----------



## oshboshers

Hello Girlies, you all ok.

Nat hope you got some good news their!!!!    

Pigloo you be fine your embies will stick i can feel it for you   

Jo, hope you ok and dp treating you well and looking after you x

HAD LOTS OF STOMACH ACHES LATELY NOT GOING TO THE TOILET AND TO TOP IT OFF THINK I MIGHT NEED IRON, WHICH WILL MAKE THINGS WORSE ARRGH, NEVER MIND THE JOYS!!!


----------



## kirst01

Nat- how are you?     that you have your BFP today.

xx


----------



## jarjj

Just checking in with Nat -            

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hiya girlie's 

BFN as expected today 

have had a good day shopping though to make up !!!!

my hen night on sat so needed to get things

feel quite ok suppose i didn't expect it to work with there stats but i would have always pondered

anyway going to have a ball at my wedding lots of sunbathing and drinking and being happy with the one little girl i have that so many are still trying to achieve just that.

and anyway the next cycle its going to be twins !!!!! 

P - holding out for your big massive BFP 

K - when u starting again xxx

osh - oh dear not good not being able to go the loo hope it passes fab news on the sexes !!! 

jo - what is you due date 


chat soon


----------



## kirst01

Aww nat   . So sorry hun. Loving your    though. Have a fab night on your hen night and your wedding.  You will get twins next time- hopefully I will too!! Starting next tx November hopeuuly with E/C 15th.

P-   that your BFP is round the corner xx

Jo-how you doing? I hope that when your little girl arrives, I'll be celebrating my BFP.

Osh-the joys eh!!   

xxxxx


----------



## oshboshers

Nat i am soooo sorry to hear that    but like you say you prob stressed over the wedding etc and will get a big twin bfp next time     just enjoy yr hen night and have a great wedding bless ya you deserve it what you been through. 


P give us a big bfp    .


Hi to all other girls, hope you all ok x


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Sorry it was a -tive but like you say you tried and at least you won't regret not trying the FET.  Hopefully Gateshead will give you those twins   

OB - Sorry to here you are having toilet trouble, nowt worse!!!

So hoping to be the next to post a BFP - will be a miracle all the running around after Alfie dog      but I'm keeping the faith.. I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!

P


----------



## nat4353

thanks p and o

k - we may be cycle buddies !!!


----------



## jarjj

Nat - so sorry hun.  Have a GREAT hen night!  Sure you will!    Have a few drinks for me!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat-that would be good. Still cant believe it will be my 4th tx in 12 months.    that this time is is our time

xx


----------



## kirst01

Evening

P-how's it going? Have you succumed to the POAS yet??  

Nat-have a fab hen night hun...hope you get nuice and drunk   

Jo-hows it going hun??

Dr A e-mailed me my tx plan for November, and its all go for the 15ht November- baseline scan 2nd November, and then scans 9th & 12th with e/c 15th and e/t planned for the 20th. Just        so so so much that I can get a nice early xmas present. It would mean the world to us.

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty - you sooooo deserve a BFP this time round hun.  Hopefully as I'm celebrating birth of precious baby girl - you'll be celebrating BFP BFP BFP!            

Having one of pregnancy symptoms - leaky boobs!!!      - LOL - DP thinks it's hilarious!   

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Kirst - might POAS tomorrow or Sunday which will be 10/11 days after ET.  I'm so scared tho   hope you get a nice BFP for Xmas.

Jo - ooh what i'd give for leaky boobs lol   

P xx


----------



## kirst01

P-sending     that you get a massive big BFP when you test. I know its so scary to test-the 2ww is the worst. How is ALfie??

Joanne- me too- leaky boobs, constipation, morning sickness -bring it on- I can't wait and want it so much. Really hope its a double celebration for us- and P will be 3 months pregnant with bump!!!! Hope you are feeling well though, I am so excited for you   

XXXXXX


----------



## jarjj

P

You WILL have leaky boobs in bout 5months!         

kirsty - ah, thanks hun.    

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Did an early test this morning 12 days past e/c and its a   so scared though after what happened last time, so trying not to get carried away!

P x


----------



## jarjj

PPPPPPPPPPPP


                 - I'm so sooooooooooooooo happy                                

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Jo - I'm treading on eggshells at the min, was scared to even post it!!!!

P xxx


----------



## jarjj

Bless ya, P, you bound to feel like that - totally understandable but I have EVERY faith it's gonna be ok.      Are you still on all drugs from Dr Gordy?  Are you going to test again before otd or wait?

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo - Yes I'm still on all the drugs, got to ring him on Monday to sort out getting more now its a BFP.

Going to phone Drs on Monday as well and get HCG done and Thyroid tested.

DP out Paintballing for a bloody stag do, I tested after he left the house so I'm going crazy, house is a tip, i'm still in my PJs and need a shower!!!!!  My friend coming up at lunchtime for fish and chips so i better get sorted!!

Stay away witch, been on gestone injections so hopefully she'll never break through them   my backside is black and blue   

P xx


----------



## kirst01

So so so happy for you P

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frazermic

P - congrats, take it easy. xxx


----------



## nat4353

p hows the BFP going fingers crossed all is well wooooooo hoooo  xxxxxxx

had a fab hen night wouldent have been as fun if i was sober !!!!! lol


----------



## beachgirl

Pigloo, congratulations on your BFP, great news x


----------



## oshboshers

hi girls,

wow p a big congradulations to you on your bfp     and lots of      for the future.

glad you had good night Nat and hope your big day is great.  You be next hun lots of       for you. Good Luck.

Cant beleive how quick it is going Jo i am 20 weeks this week, it is flying by, got aches and pains all over lol.  

Kirsty good luck to you as well hun     xx


----------



## jarjj

Ob

I Know - half way there!!      Are you getting plenty of checks at hospital?

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Oh its started again - got a pinkish discharge this morning


----------



## kirst01

P-have everything crossed that it is nothing to worry about      . Just get lots of rest-little bub(s) are tightly snuggled in for the next 9 months and are nice and safe.

xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

P

            - thinking of you and sending tonnes of sticky vibes to embies


  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Well the pink on wiping hasn't amounted to anything   that it stays that way..please stick embies THIS IS OUR TIME!!!!!

P x


----------



## jarjj

p


EMBIES STICK STICK STICK - could yesterday have been implantation bleed?

Maybe pyschic gonna be right and you'll get twins             

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo had a tiny bit this morning but nothing again now, maybe it is implantation bleed but its more browny mucus than anything else.  

God it must have felt like a lifetime getting to the stage your at, it seems like a lifetime to wait for scan for me.   that all goes smoothly uo to and beyond that

Pxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls

Had my HCG results and they are 118.01 at 15 DPO so I am happy with that!

P x


----------



## nat4353

fab p xxx i think with ellie i was 115 or 120 ish at 14po whooo hoo are you having another done xxx


----------



## jarjj

Great news P     

Yep, seems forever to get to OTD but from OTD to scan is like  a LIFETIME!

Have you got date for scan?

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Got to ring Gateshead on Friday so I think they will give me a date then.  Having another HCG done on Friday, I so hope its doubling   

X


----------



## nat4353

eee its all good p just try to relax !!!!! as if - have u told your family yet are they all excited hows your hubby bet is all you can think about hay !!!

well wedding planning going full steam ahead now just don't know what to do about rings !!!!

my engagement ring is fab but its platinum which is obviously nice but now i need to get a platinum wedding ring ( didn't realise how much More expensive it is) as if you go for white gold they rub together and obviously we want his ring to match mine but its so hard as the cost of the rings could fund a cycle !!! and I'm now leaving it very late to get things ordered as i keep putting it off as in a big dilemma on what to do ahhhhh - think i just might pop to Claire's accessories LOL bet no one would even know !!!!

kirst - how you doing hunny what are your plans any decisions yet

j - hope the bump is well xxx


well best dash nite all xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi
NAt-started pill today, start suprefact on the 23rd OCtober, Baseline scan 2nd . So excited. Think I am going to try and see the nice GP when I get back from from hol to get level 1 immume tests done. How are you- excited for your wedding?  

P-hows it going hun, really hope it is going well for you   

Joanne-hows you and bump?   

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Bump BIG girls - all well    and lots of regular kicks over last few days.  Am off to Job centre at lunch time - got to see Personal Advisor as have been "signing on" for 13wks.  Am booked in to circus activity with son but my friend going to take him.  If I don't go - they will stop my money!    I was nearly crying other day on phone to Supervisor who told me I don't have a choice, it's mandatory and I HAVE to attend.  Got told to take my son to an activity another time, even though it's been booked over a month and pd for. Plus, I want to go with him!   

Just think it's sooooo bloody ridiculous and a waste of time as they signing me off Job Seekers and onto Maternity Allowance on Tue!  So all this for a few extra days!  Never mind got no choice.

That's my winge for the day.  Hope you all well,

   to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - bloody jobs worths!!

AFM - HCG levels went from 118 on Tuesday to 643 today, is that too big a jump or does it not matter? Dr said he was pleased with that so I think I am too, google it and said it could be due to multiples   

P xx


----------



## jarjj

P 

GREAT news on numbers - sorry I'm not sure what it's meant to be but it sounds VERY good!!  Pyschic COULD be right then!!        

 


Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh JOANNE Lol   

P xxx


----------



## jarjj

P

Have clinic gave you date for scan?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

P-so so pleased for you hun, hope those levels keep rising   . Can I ask which psychic you went to see. I really want to see another one, but the ones I haev seen prevouly havent been that good   .

Jo-hope everything is ok with you and bump, reallly pleased you are getting lots of kicks now   

Nat-how are you hun? Recovered off your hen night?   

I was out last night- only managed 6 pints and I was steaming!!! I'm turning into a complete lightweight!! Sept 1st is the start of my healthy eating and no alcohol so going to enjoy myself until then!!

Off on holiday to lakes/Norfolk Broads for 2 weeks now- no reception where I am so everyone take care & P when I get back hopefully you will have had scan?? So excited for you    

xxxx


----------



## oshboshers

Hi Jo, yes lots of check up's every 4 weeks , it is great cos time really passes quick that way and you get reassured.  

fab news p, my hcg was like that and i got twins woop woop x    

Kirsty good luck to you hun


----------



## nat4353

oh p hunny so so happy for you as long a they have i think a 66% rise in 48 hours u are fine but hay it could be twinnies on board but weather its 1 2 or 3 LOL i think ur definitely going to be a mummy this time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

kirst fab news hun this will be the one for you its got to be xxxx id look into getting them done also tlk with mr a and say as this ur last go you want everything putting in that may help !!!! be firm lol  may as well try 

hi osh and jo

chris had his stag do last nite hes in bed fast asleep now.

27 days till i go away !!!!!! cant bloody wait now

just so worried that my next tx wont work and after that just dont know what id do ( money wise ) so the next one will a stressfull one i reckon but at least ill be on high meds from start and get frosties

ellie is growing up so fast shes no longer a baby but a little person. 

anyway enjoy your sunday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Thanks hun, just on count down to that & week scan on 3rd Sept and  all goes well.

Oh I bet you can't wait to get away, I would love a hol right now, 110 jobs going at our place and everyone been told they can apply for V Redundancy but don't know what to do for the best. The PCT will be gone by 2013 but most of the people before that. Such crap timimg 

I can't wait to see your wedding photos

I'm sure Gateshead will do the trick for you Nat  they have v good stats.

Kirst - Fortune Teller called Anthony, he comes to your house and does a max of 8 people.

OB - all will be revealed on the 3rd 

P xx

Note from moderator ~ Please use PM's to exchange numbers. Thanks


----------



## jarjj

p

LURVELY seeing your ticker to countdown for scan.   

Nat - Wedding/Hol will be AMAZING then you'll be on track to BFP            

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Girls 

Can you get an abdominal scan at 7 weeks, just don't really want them sticking things up there if its not nec?

P xx


----------



## jarjj

P

My scans @ EPAU + LWC were vaginal sorry.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Think I might request an abdominal one x


----------



## Skybreeze

Pigloo said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Can you get an abdominal scan at 7 weeks, just don't really want them sticking things up there if its not nec?
> 
> P xx


Hey P

I had an abdominal at 6+4 weeks, we see the baby.... after zooming in we see the baby with a wonderful heartbeat, and we even got to hear the heart pumping away as well. That was a a private hospital, Spire, they are all round the country.
Again at 10 week it was abdominal... I didnt have dildo cam at all while pregnant.

N xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Skybreeze - Aw thats great thanks for posting, I have posted on a few other threads and I have had similar responses, I reckon if you don't ask they'll just automatically give you the dildo cam    so I'm going to phone them day before and let them know. 

P xxx


----------



## nat4353

hi all how is everyone 

p - hope your well and spending most your time on the bfp boards now lol - enjoy it 

jo - saw the pics of your bump on f/b it looked fab

kirst - what u up to hun hows things 

ob - hows the twinnies


afm - not long till my hols 2 weeks and 5 days cant bloody wait just panicking now gettin all the last things sorted

Ive also decided I'm going to go to uni so started collage today ( dint really know why i feel the need to make my life any more hectic !!! but  i always do ) thinking about midwifery or nursing  possible ivf clinic nurse or health visitor  !!!! 

best go as i now feel very sick eaten far to many jellies as typing with out realising oh in depth consoltation at gateshead Thurs morning too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Nice to hear from you, midwifery/nursing sounds like a good choice of vocation, i would love to do that too but haven't got money/time.  I have scan on Friday at Gateshead and am on tenterhooks waiting!  You must let us know how it goes on Thursday.

P x


----------



## jarjj

Nat 

You are busy. I REALLY wanted to train as m/w but don't think I could cope with the sad side of it.  Am far too emotional - would have loved to though.  VERY exciting for you.

Let us know how tomorrow goes.

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

well still not sure if its going to be nursing or teaching primary school we shall see.

2 hour consultation went well i so like consultant there he is so nice and down to earth did forms and talked about process. ect ect

so start DR 4 oct we get back from hol 3rd. think EC will be around 11 november 

im happy hes putting me on 375 of menopur so im praying we get a good response 

he did go on about putting back one embryo ( i know they have to and they have targets to hit with single births )and has convinced chris thats what we should do but IM like no way 2 are going back they said its upto me but give you all the talk of how the stats are almost the same ect ect but if it didnt work id always think i should have put back 2

so yes been a busy day for me again

oh p so happy all is well and your scan will be amazing, dps sis id due on saturday time is just going so quick.


natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

EXCELLENT news!   

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Wow Nat thats great news that you have some dates to look forward to, which Dr did you see??  They didn't really pressure us to have one put back it was just a question of do you want 1 or 2 and that was it. We saw the tall black guy, Issac.  He used to work at LWC and so did the embryologist who I had for embie transfer.

P xx


----------



## Pigloo

Well we saw one lovely heartbeat this morning, DP and I over the moon.  What a bloody nerve wracking experience that was!!

Bonus is we get another scan in 2 weeks time, Gateshead scan you twice so at least we don't have to wait til 12 weeks scan.

P xx


----------



## jarjj

Have posted on North East thread but just want to say again how over the moon I am for you and DP - Just the best news!        

tonnes of    

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks Jo   

P xx


----------



## nat4353

yay p fab news xxxxxxxx

we saw dr arid is it I like him a lot. it wasent pressured but obviousley when they tell u the dangers ect of multiples and say the sats are the same i feel sort of bad saying i want 2 put in but thats what im saying.

yes the two scans is great i had 2 at cfl thats only becasuse hb was a little slow on first scan
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat we saw Mr Aird yesterday, he's the top guy there so prob more thorough about SET.  Stick with your guns, I would always go for two personally.

P xx


----------



## oshboshers

hi, girls,

Nat that great news and you to P, i had 2 scans and told me 1 heart beat at the first then 2 on the second lol, so prepare yourself!.

Glad everyone else is good.

Jo you ok?

Lots of braxton hicks and aching for me got another scan in a week, hoping i can discuss dates with consultant for induction, said normally about 36 weeks so only got 13 to go, can;t believe how quick this is going.

Take care girlies


----------



## Pigloo

OB - OMG lol, I had adominal scan too so they say they can't see as much on that one, I have been dissing my fortune teller as well (one who told me i'd have twins) saying he's got it wrong, i may eat my words yet then hahaha.  DP asked me if that could happen and I was like no they would have seen another sack if there was two there even if they didn't see two heartbeats   

Your pregnancy is flying by!!

P


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone- had a great hol  

P-so happy for you hun   . Its crap about the NHS, but fingers crossed you'll be ok with your job.   

Jo-Hows it going??   

Nat-your hol is flying round hun, bet your so excited!!   

I am now on pill until mid of october-so not really that long for me    

Hope everyone is ok

xxx


----------



## eliz.red

Hi all. I'm a newbie and  been having a little look around. 
I apologise if I have posted in wrong topic. Heres a little bit about myself, I'll keep it short   (I do have the habit of going on and on and never getting to the point) 

I'm early 20's been with partner for 3 years, there is an gap.
He has 2 children to previous marriage and also had a vasectomy (so we will need ICSI). I have no children and no fertility problems.
I am considering doing egg share at London women's clinic Darlington. 
My knowledge of fertility treatment is a bit vague , I am slowly but surely learning as I go along. Has anyone had experience with egg share at LWC Darlington? If so could you give me a rough idea of what I'll expect.
I emailed LWC Darlington about the total costs of treatment including ICSI and they said it was free and the total charge I would have to pay is the HFEA charge of £104.50
however the costs do not include pregnancy medication!
what pregnancy medication would this be?   and IF I do get pregnant am I obligated to have pregnancy treatment, scans etc with LWC or can I go to my own GP and medical group for this?

they also stated that I must meet their requirements. I fully understand their requirements except 1.
  FSH levels on day 2/3 of the cycle must be less than 8 iu/L, Oestradiol, and LH levels must all be normal
what does this mean?

Thanks
Elizabeth


----------



## jarjj

We have all egg shared on this thread.  You need to have tests to be accepted to egg share - from what I can rememeber £300 ish.  Also HIV, Hep b + c, lots actually I can't remember them all but if you ring up she will give you -costs.  I had my last e/s with them in Feb which resulted in my most wonderful BFP    - I also need ICSI and that tx was just under £600.  1st tx was 'bout £1100ish.  Saved some money as had some of my tests done at GUM clinic.

I'll help anyway I can - the lovely Kirsty is due to have tx again Nov - so will be more up to date on prices then me. 

There is NO WAY any of us on here only pd the HFEA fee - we wish!! lol   

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Yes we paid **** Fee plus about £300 ish for the tests you have to have to be accepted for egg share, we didn't pay icsi charge as we had IVF.  Any additional med/blood tests you may require will be chargeable too.


----------



## jarjj

P,

Just realised we both got scan on Wed. 

How are you?  Any sickness or anything yet?

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jo

My scan is Tuesday, hope all still well, i get dead nervous every time I have to go.

Haven't been sick but have to keep eating more often to keep sicky feelings at bay.  Did you have any sickness?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

My sickness started at 'bout 10wks - thought I'd got away with it.  Was constantly sick, feeling sick and exhausted.

Let us know how scan goes pls.    Will you also get 12wk scan - or is the dating scan your 12wk scan? 

Wonder how Nat's Hol/Wedding going?  Can't wait to see pictures!   

Am having lazy day as getting loft insulated this afternoon.  House a TOTAL bomb site as we wanting to get as many jobs as possible done before baby comes along.  Painting, decorating etc.  Got baby stuff in rooms and everything from loft!    I'm just keeping doors shut so can't see all the mess!  driving me mad mind.  Hopefully the end is sight.      

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Elizabeth, hi and welcome to the thread. This is my 3rd e/s and my 4th ivf treatment & yup, the cost of egg share between Sept-Dec is 104.50, as the ICSi & Blastocyst are free. My last egg share cost around 700, so it is still a fraction of the price of a full round of ivf.   

Jo-hope your doing well hun, what is your due date?? How are you feeling-lots of kicks now??

P-hope your scan goes fab on Tuesday, let us know how it goes hun!! 


Hope everyone is well, I'm goingin garden to clean bunnies out- the joys!!!!   

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Lovely to hear from you Kirsty   ,

I paid £450 for Icsi tx in Feb -    so my last tx was £104.50 (hfea fee) + £450 Icsi = £554.50 BARGAIN!!   

Am getting LOTS of regular movements now - so so wonderful.  Am due 16th Nov - find out hopefully on Wed if Consultant will be starting me off early.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Jo

Its the day after my E/C- will be thinking of you.   . I cant believe they are doing e/s for 104.50, but it will help a lot of ladies who cant use their own eggs. I just hope that this time little bean sticks around for the long haul!! I think my test date will be the 1st December-so excited!!!

xxx


----------



## jarjj

I can't believe it either!!!      

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - So theres still time for the sickness to kick in then   

The scan on Tuesday is dating scan and 12 week scan i think but I have an apt with the consultant (midwife put me under consultant care due to thyroid/ivf) i see him on 11th Oct (when I will be exactly 12 weeks) and it said in the letter to go with full bladder as i might be scanned.  So hopefully I'll get another scan then.

Eh yes Nat will be getting married, she starts her tx in October as well, all very exciting.

What is your scan for on Weds??  

Kirst - where are you at with tx?

P


----------



## jarjj

P,

Yup - plenty of time for sickness to kick in!    and the tiredness!

I'm seeing Consultant for review and growth scan on Wed.  There was no sign of other twin at last scan - they said it's routine when you loose one twin - something about remaining twin getting everything it needs and not compramised by demised twin and it's sac.  Consultant said he would consider induction @38-39wks so am going to ask him about that.

At last scan precious girl was "estimated" 2lbs 9oz's - will be interesting to find out next wk what they estimate her to be at.

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Hope all is well at your scan.

DP got a doppler off his friend, had a go with it but too early to pick anything up yet.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

I got doppler but really struggled until 4-5 months to get h/b.  Sometimes it made me more anxious than giving me re-assurance.  

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Yes, I have read that they can  cause more worry, I think I'll leave it a few weeks before trying again.

x


----------



## kirst01

Hi P

I am still on pill, start suprefact 23rd October. with scans the 2nd, 9th & 12th of November-its flying round now!!!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

It's certainly coming aroud again!   

Are you having time off work again after e/c and e/t?

It's Dp's birthday today - we going to Marcellos tomorrow night - fancy myself a nice juicy steak with pepper sauce!  YUMMMYYYY!!   

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

I love marchellos- Happy birthday to DP!! I am off the day of e/c and the day after, the off from the 20-28th, so it isnt to bad.
We are going to santinos tomorrow for a meal- what time are you going down at??

xx


----------



## jarjj

Not sure yet - Dp not even booked table yet - can't see it being a problem though.  Think we going 'bout 8.30pm ish.  One of couples who going out with us had miscarriage last wk - so I'll feel bit awkward but sure it'll be ok.  Feel so much for her, it's her 2nd withing a yr or 2.   

xx


----------



## kirst01

Thats a shame- i wouldnt wish it on anybody!! We are going down around 7ish-try and beat the crowds!! I love marchellos, and I love steak and peppercorn sauce-yum yum!!!

xx


----------



## jarjj

Enjoy your night tomorrow!   

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

You too hun    xx


----------



## eliz.red

Hi all, Sorry been quite busy so just got the chance to get on this.
Thanks to all who replied to my post much appreciated 

I am pleased to say that I have to go to LWC Darlington on the 12th Oct for first consultation appointment.
So I'm sure after that I'll be informed if I qualify for E/S or not.

At the moment I am very excited but don't want to get my hopes up! This is just the first stage and IF i do qualify for E/S 
I still have a long way to go.
After reading your reply posts and (signature posts?) I'd like to wish you all the best for you're up and coming dates/appointments etc.
I'll be sure to keep intouch 

Elizabeth


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Good luck with your tx

Elizabeth - Fingers crossed that you will be able to egg share 

P x


----------



## frazermic

Hi All

After reading a previous post on the special offer LWC are doing I have emailed them today and got a reply saying i would be able to take the offer up. We were taking a break for a year at least because it taken at least 5 months to get me to talk about last treatment, Never even booked a follow up with DR A cause was down. But cant miss a offer like that.
So got to book follow up with Dr A and then we can start the balls rolling. Need to make sure dates are ok as we have a holiday to turkey booked for May 2nd. And it also depends on hidden extras.You know the bloods etc ?

*Free IVF Treatment for Egg Donors* Initial Consultation, Investigations, ICSI, & Blastocyst culture are free of charge. 
HFEA license fee of £104.50 applies

I hope everyone is good, Jo not long now x


----------



## jarjj

Can't believe it's free!!  Too good to miss!!

xx


----------



## eliz.red

Hi all thank you for reply!! yes I agree defo too good to miss! I have been considering egg sharing or even surrogate since I was 17. My friends always said I was going to be a baby carrier. However although I am not doing that. I'll hopefully be able to help other woman conceive / have a family this way. I think its a great thing to share your eggs. I have been reading other topics and agree with most people that egg sharing is a great thing. I also share their views about a potential child contacting you. I would be absolutely be fine with that and I agree with most people on here when they say eggs are generally lost every month. It must be a great feeling to help another woman to have a family!

As far as I am aware I have no fertility problems, My partner had a Vasectomy! But if that wasn't the case I know I would consider egg share any way.
I also hope I am eligible. I have told my Mother and obv partner about this but not any one else. I feel like I want to tell everyone but I am superstitious so will keep it quiet lol.. 
Good luck to all for up coming appointments, events etc.. I look forward to hearing great news.

Elizabeth X


----------



## kirst01

Fraz-I know, I was so pleased when I e-mailed and sarah said they could apply it to me to. We are struggling with money at the minute, so this will really really help us!! With regards to the bloods my local GUM clinic does them for 40.00, although the last couple of times I have had them for free. This time will the one for both of us    

P-hows you hun??

Jo-did you enjoy your meal?

Elizabeth-good luck on geting started   

xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Meal was LUSH - waited ages though!!  Wasn't happening and was past my bedtime - 10pm! lol

How was your meal?

I'm over the moon LWC are now giving free tx - such a help for people.  Wonder why they done this?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Jo

Meal was lovely-went at 7pm so wasnt any queue. I know that Marchellos gets really really busy-thats the only downside!   I dont know why LWC are doing this, but I aggree it is a good incentive to get people to egg share. We were going to be sruggling, but now it is very manageablem  

xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Sounds like you both had a nice meal.

LWC prob have lots of ladies waiting to do egg share and not enough ladies coming forward to donate so thats prob why they have done it. Helps everyone all round really but can't see LWC losing out.

Good luck to everyone who is about to start their tx


----------



## jarjj

P,

Let us know how scan goes tomorrow pls,

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo will do - I'm worrying as I haven't had much in the way of preggy symptoms tiredness earlier on but that doesn't seem as bad now, no real sickness to speak of.  Hope all is well in there   saying that i felt like that before last scan and baby was still there. 

Let us know how you get on on weds 

P x


----------



## kirst01

Good luck for tomorrow P-let us know how it goes!! xxx


----------



## jarjj

Just checking in with P before scan - I didn't have any symptoms until about 10wks.

     

Thinking of you,

 


Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

All ok at scan, saw arms legs and feet!!!!

Baby measured exactly 10w 1d so please with that, its just over 3 cms now.  Got to go back in 2weeks time for another.  

Waiting room full of ladies with huge bumps, can't belive i'll be like that soon   

P x


----------



## kirst01

P-so pleased hun xxxx


----------



## jarjj

P

I AM OVER THE MOON FOR YOU AND DH!!!!       

Am tired and ankles look like cankles! lol - took dog to vets this morning as bum red and inflamed as was wiping it along floor.  Vet cleared out her sweat glands (sorry tmi) - then took her to Posh Pooches - (at Southwick - Kirsty).  She now all glossy and smells LURVELY.   

Dp just rang - his work where he is now (two touch) just offered him another position - Permanent and no sales target.  He due to start EDF in 4wks - mad, he had no job, now getting offered new one every other wk!

  to all

I'm running little stake tomorrow to guess baby weight.  I'm going for 4lbs 6oz's.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - Thanks hun   

Jo - Thank you too   my mam used to have to take our dog to get his anak glads cleaned out, you could tell when they needed doing coz you could smell him!  

Typical about the job thing its always the same isn't it..sods law!

I have no idea what weight it should be for that stage but I will guess 41b 40z?  Hang on a minute what was it last time?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Baby girl was "estimated" 2lbs 9oz's at last scan 4wks ago.

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi 

p- Excellent news on scan


jo- My guess is 5lb 3oz


Iemailed clinic today and they confirmed bloods are free aswell.


----------



## jarjj

Excellent news bloods free aswell!!   

I'll let you all know "estimated" weight tomorrow.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo-4lbs 7oz   . Sorry to hear about dog- its awful isnt it? 

P-my boy dog is always nibbling his back end- took him to vets and she said the anal glands were fine-think I might need a second opinion-honestly, he is the smelliest little boy!! But I love him   

Fraz- is that all the bloods including the big set? I think I will need my hep b, clamidya ect doen again- does the £104.50 include these as well? 

Hope everyone is doing well- on nights again, hence the stupid o'clock!!

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Kirst - What are you doing up at 05:26!!!!  My Alfie is a naughty boy he just wanders around the house most of the night.  I'm going to have to resort to locking him in the bedroom.  

Jo - Hope all goes well today chick.  I will just stick with my estimation.

Frazermic/Eliz - Hope all goes well with your tx   

P x


----------



## jarjj

Just quickie - baby estimated at 4lbs 4oz's.     

Consultant  not planning on induction now as baby growing as she should.  He wants to see me again in 6wks (when I'm 39wks) - may not even get that far!    .  He has told us to inform delivery staff when I have baby to check in membrames for demised fetus! - I can't even imagine discussing/wanting to discuss that as I'm in labour or just given birth!   .  Dp said he'll let midwive know - it's in my notes - but don't think they read them all thoroughly as I'm forever being told "oh, you're having twins!" for me to reply - "NO!!! - if you check my notes you'll see I lost one @ 13wks!!   ).  Upsetting and frustrating but I'm pretty much used to it now.

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Jo-thats fab news hun- I was only 4oz out!!!!  

P-blooming night shifts. And cos they knack my body clock up i've only managed just over and hours sleep today. Back in tonight aswell!! The joys!!!

Hope everyone is good

xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Yay I was right   not long to go now..eek!

Kirst - my DP does nights, i couldn't do it.  

Well i have another headache had one 3 nights in a row now, i read you can get them around now if you are prone to getting them on the pill/when af due and i am   

P x


----------



## kirst01

Morning!! I am so tired!!!   

Got my tx plan today- not long to go now!! How is everyone? 

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

EXCITING stuff!!!        - We ALLL got everything crossed for you this time.          

P - Hope headaches gone,

Well, my house still resembles a bomb site as we "trying" to get all decorating and jobs done before baby arrives.  While I've got redundancy money I want to get all jobs done - just soooo many.  Need heating engineer as combi boiler constantly leaks from outside.  Joiner to fit new doors inside - decorator to finish off everywhere else.

Dp at work all day then coming in on a night and painting - so feel like I'm not seeing him.  Plus feel bad 'cos I can't help.

As soon as you finish painting one room you look at others and think they need doing!  Never ending! 

All be worth it though - and if we don't get much done now - who knows when we will?

  to all and enjoy your weekend,

Our's spent decorating and possibly out looking for new carpets.

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all glad u all well

wedding was out of this world xxxxx and start injecting tonight xxxxxxxxxxxxx

nat xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Start injections tonight??!!       - I honestly don't know where time is going!

Your wedding photo's are STUNNING -MANY congratulations!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I haven't seen your photos, i'll have a look on **. 

Wow, you are back on the rollercoaster, good luck!

P x


----------



## nat4353

right p im i injecting 0.5 coz thats what ive done and is it with yellow needle !!!!! ahhhh


----------



## nat4353

thanks jo xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Hi Nat

Ypu look stunning in your pics on **. So pleased for you hun!! Can't believe you are injecting today-that has flown round so quick  - when is your e/c scheduled for?  I start injecting 23rd October- it looks like OTD for me will be the 1st december- hope we both get out eaarly Xmas pressies!!!     

Jo-hows it going hun? You excited??   

P-how are you?   

Hope everyone is doing good!!

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

Yep - we getting VERY excited!!   

Still trying to get all decorating jobs done before baby - seems never ending!

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - Yes its 0.5 and inject with Yellow needle, you draw up with pink one.  Its faffy but you'll get the hang of it.

Jo - Hope you get all your jobs done in time

Kirst  - Hope you are well

I'm fine, found bubs HB on the doppler last night   

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Ahhhhh - lovely news that you found precious baby h/b.  It's just the most wonderful sound!   

Am seeing m/w tomorrow for check - wondering if baby head engaged yet.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Yes I found the HB on Sat then couldn't find it on Monday so had to try again last night.  Don't think i'll try anymore now for a while as I have scan on Monday and I have read that you should not use them more than 3 times per week.

How are you feeling about the birth, you have been through it all before so know what to expect, i'm not sure if thats a good or a bad thing.  I have no idea what to expect, well I do sort of but only from watching TV and other people telling you but you prob don't really know til you have experienced it all first hand.  

Have you decided on Pain relief?  

You will have to let me know if you see a midwife there called Dawn, shes tall and blonde, its DPs cousin.  If shes on labour ward when you go in she might deliver your baby. Shes been giving me my Gestone injections.

P x


----------



## nat4353

thanks p i drew and injected with the yellow lol rang them and they said not to worry, fab u found hb thats fab i was addicted to my doppler xxx
as for the birth epidural all the way - i so had an open mind and lasted ages on paracetamol and gas but it was a long one for me and thats the killer knowing you have hours and hours left - but so worth it.

dps sis just had bubs 2 weeks ago shes called her amelia shes so sweet.

jo when u due xxxxx bet your so excited


kirst when do u start.


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - it doesn't matter that you drew and injected with the yellow but honestly its so much easier to draw with the pink needle because its not as fine so doesn't get as many air bubbles in it/also more hygienic not injecting with same needle.  When you draw with the pink, flick to get all the air bubbles out and then plunge so that the liquid goes to the end of the clear plastic syringe then when you replace it with the yellow needle plunge until a drop comes out of the end.  

I don't like the look of those epidurals going into your spine, did it not affect your being able to feel when to push?  I guess being painfree is always the bonus though   

Amelia is a nice name.

Yeah Jo when are you due?

P x


----------



## jarjj

Am due 17th Nov - I don't have birth plan as yet.  My other 3 were pretty quick deliveries - especially the last one (my son) was only in hospital 10 mins before he was born!    

I'm VERY open minded about pain relief - with others I only had gas and air - but NO WAY would I be a maytr - I am terrifed/hate needles, but, IF the pain was unbearable and I had ages to go I would opt for epidural.  Hoping I can get away without it if I can!     

Been out this afternoon with Dp and ordered new carpet for hall and lino for kitchen.  Feel like we eventually getting somewhere!

Bought small wardrobe yesterday for our room to store babies clothes, as she'll be in with us until loft converted next yr.

As for names, so far we have Isla, Grace or Isabella.  Dp and kids want Isla as first name.  Isabella is family name (dp's side) so I'd like that as middle name but I LOVE Grace and have always liked it.  So unsure to have 3 names or be selfish and have middle name I want - but then again would like baby to have name from Dp's family side.  Would have given her Dp's Mam's name as middle name but his Mam HATES her name!  Doreen.  Isabella was her Grandma's name and a few generations before that and Dp's Mam's favourite name - so bit of a quandry!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - I think they are all nice names, so not much help


----------



## kirst01

Jo-could you not hyphenate the names? Grace-Isla Isabella? Grace is a lovely name- very pretty, but so are Isla and Isabella, so like P, not much help!!    I know what you mean about seeming never ending. DH is doing house extension himself- he is a builder, so I live on a building site for most of the time. I've told him if tx works in Nov (it will     and I will be a mammy    ) he'll have 9 months to get it finished!! Haha- think I have scared him a little bit!!   

P-so happy that you found HB on doppler-must eb the best feeling!!   

Nat-Start suprefact on the 23rd of October, so not long at all now!! Have sent all the forms back, just waiting for medication to arrive. Cant believe it has come around so quickly....   that when you get your BFP I am just a couple of weeks behind you!!!

xxx


----------



## frazermic

Jo
My fav is isabella too, However team leader just name hers that and so has a manager.
Funny isant we all know roughly what names we like if and when we have a baby.
Catch you later off on a shearing coach trip on friday to Sandown .Have a nice weekend


----------



## nat4353

p - i had epidural but could still feel sensations of contractions not painful at all but could feel them !!!! so was best outcome still took two hours of pushing though !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she kept slipping back up LOL

i love all the names my friends baby is called Isabella she gets called izzy xxx

kirst hope it works out this time for you too xxxxxx im very doubtful for myself

had craking headache last night one of those eye ball aches 

nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nat4353

oh yeah to add more problems dp thinks we should just have 1 put back as feels we wouldent cope wth 2 and not enough space !!! dont help that  ellie is 20m and into everything ( dont think he sees past this stage) i say she will be going to school b4 we know it but he is adament it would be far too hard if both took and feels ellie would not get the attention she should have xxxxxxxxx i know hes right but i feel chances are reduced havein 1 put back


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I will have to look into all that pain relief business and decide what i want, think I have plenty of time though  

The D/R headaches are awful, I had them bad this time, had to just go to bed if I could.  I was D/R for blinking ages as well at least 4 weeks!! How long are you d/r for?

Its hard isn't it deciding on how many to have put back in your situation, we had two put back but we didn't want it any other way and I was convinced it would be twins but was shocked when they told me it was only one.  Think I'd started to prepare for twins mentally, didn't help that fortune teller also told me I was going to have twins    Girl I work with had 2 put back at CfL and shes just got the one on board as well..she really didn't want twins either.  I guess you have to weigh it up and if you really don't want twins then you are taking a gamble putting 2 back.  

Not sure how much odds increase if you put 2 back, if it was me I would wait and see what the embryo quality is like first before making a firm decision. If they are all pretty similar I would go for two (personally)

P x


----------



## Skybreeze

New home this way >>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248148.new#new


----------

